# EN World photos - post yours! (was "Secrets")



## Liquide (Dec 27, 2002)

Well here I am, for the first time in the three years I have been helping out on EN World I give you my passport photo and the first time I ever show anyone on the boards ('cept for Russ) what I looks like.

Fire away your comments on my looks 


_Liquide, I changed the thread title. Feel free to change it back if you object! And darn cool photo.  - Piratecat_


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 27, 2002)

Oh my god it's the love child of Charles Manson and Squeaky!!!!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Dec 27, 2002)

"Great Scott, Marty!! We've accidentally turned your father on to a life of crime. Fire up the flux capacitor, let's see if we can't turn this one around!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Secrets, this one is now no secret anymore*



			
				Liquide said:
			
		

> *Well here I am, for the first time in the three years I have been helping out on EN World I give you my passport photo and the first time I ever show anyone on the boards ('cept for Russ) what I looks like.
> 
> Fire away your comments on my looks  *




You have a beard. N'that's all I have to say 'bout that.


----------



## Wee Jas (Dec 27, 2002)

Thats the leader of the foreign terrorists who took over my companies building on Christmas!


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 27, 2002)

*Picks up phone*

"Hello? Could you put me through to the police, I know what the renowned criminal Liquide really looks like!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

Heck, it being Xmas and all, here's a picture of me too! Now you can mock the pair of us, thus saving time and effort!

[note: today I am in a good mood. Take your best shot, people.]


----------



## Dr Midnight (Dec 27, 2002)

For Tallarn:

Gilbert Gottfried's high school picture gave little hint of the more dashing, handsome comic talent to come.


----------



## King_Stannis (Dec 27, 2002)

Man, Liquide looks like a young Stephen Lang - the guy who played Ike Clanton in "Tombstone" and General Picket in "Gettysburg".


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *For Tallarn:
> 
> Gilbert Gottfried's high school picture gave little hint of the more dashing, handsome comic talent to come. *




LOL!

To be mocked by Dr. Midnight is a pleasure all of it's own.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 27, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Heck, it being Xmas and all, here's a picture of me too! Now you can mock the pair of us, thus saving time and effort!




No jest here you could be the twin borther of a deceased friend of mine.


----------



## Walter_J (Dec 27, 2002)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No jest here you could be the twin borther of a deceased friend of mine. *




Is that a polite way of saying you've seen better looking corpses?  Man, that's harsh.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No jest here you could be the twin borther of a deceased friend of mine. *




I was in Pittsburgh airport once, and someone told me I was the exact double of someone they knew. I was a little worried, since I'd never been to Pittsburgh before. You're not the same person, are you?


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 27, 2002)

Nope only been to Pittsburg airport once and then I had ten minutes to make my adjoining plane all the way across the terminal, not a fun 10 minutes.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 27, 2002)

only 2 folks from the boards, jester and tarchon, have actually met me, but this is what i look like when i get up in the morning....


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 27, 2002)

whoops, try again, smaller...


----------



## Sanackranib (Dec 27, 2002)

*relations*

any relations to Robert E. Lee?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *only 2 folks from the boards, jester and tarchon, have actually met me, but this is what i look like when i get up in the morning.... *




Ah, so that's why you and Piratecat don't get on!


----------



## Malessa (Dec 27, 2002)

With all the mocking and nastiness going on, I'm almost afraid to do this... but... here's me.  This is NOT what I look like when I first get up in the morning.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

I can't mock that...you're much prettier than I am.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Dec 27, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *... here's me.
> *




*wolf whistle*  Woohoo.  Hottie!  Perfect.  Beautiful!  Marvelous!  Voulez-vouz couchez avec moi se soir?

(Okay, I'm her husband... I can say that.  Don't MAKE me have to stomp y'all!)


----------



## seasong (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, Malessa, you're no alsih20, but...
cthuluftaghn, you lucky, lucky bastard.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 27, 2002)

seasong said:
			
		

> *cthuluftaghn, you lucky, lucky bastard. *




I second that  , and she can draw aswell.
Who doesn't like a lady that can draw.


----------



## Drew (Dec 27, 2002)

I love it when these threads pop up. Let's see...

Liquide, what kind of bonus do you get to intimidate checks? You look pretty intense there...

Malessa, you play D&D? Wait a minute, your husband converted you to the game, didn't he? That explains it.

Tallarn, you remind me of a person I almost met at a party I never went to. Actually, Drawmack's post reminds me of a line from Fletch. "I thought that spleen belonged to my dead brother." Something to that effect.

Oh, and to be fair (and keep this game alive) here I be, my work picture. That's not my shirt.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

well, if drew is gonna break with the "head shot" theme and post a promo, so am i...


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey. you got your hair cut!


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Hey. you got your hair cut! *




 every 3-4 years, whether i need it or not


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2002)

Ra-Ra-Rasputin... he's a Russian sex machine...


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 28, 2002)

Clay, you have such nice, floppy ears.


----------



## Privateer (Dec 28, 2002)

Liquide... you are now my campaign's villian.  You look just like I envisioned him... feel free to be honored or offended, your choice.

Also, you could also look a bit like the Patrician, Vetinari, from Terry Pratchett's Discworld series.  With some work, you could have the "carnivorous flamingo" look going on


----------



## DarkSoldier (Dec 28, 2002)

When I saw Drew's pic, the first thing that popped into my mind was "Harkonnen."  I don't know why; maybe it's the red hair.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> With all the mocking and nastiness going on, I'm almost afraid to do this... but... here's me.  This is NOT what I look like when I first get up in the morning.




Wow and I thought atractive female gamers were a myth - except of course for my sweetie. I love you hun.

(she lurks here sometimes)


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

Drew said:
			
		

> Oh, and to be fair (and keep this game alive) here I be, my work picture. That's not my shirt.




I think I see an alphalpha sprout in the back there.

If we keep this thread going until sunday night I'll post a pic after I have my players take one, heck I'll post my whole group up here - we're the real motley crew.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Dec 28, 2002)

Here's me with my sword....


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 28, 2002)

Liquide, I must say I'm surprised. I didn't think such a cool guy could possibly be white.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> Here's me with my sword....




You acctually look kind of like one of my players, except you look just a bit more like the love child of alistar crowley and the stay puff mashmellow man.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You acctually look kind of like one of my players, except you look just a bit more like the love child of alistar crowley and the stay puff mashmellow man. *




 whoa! retract the claws there mackdaddy!!


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 28, 2002)

Just so we're clear - if people are going to post their photos here, *NO* derogative comments about peoples' looks. None. These threads are fun, but razzing people about their looks is _way_ too Junior High for my taste.  

Thanks!

And just to contribute, from Left to Right around the table, it's...

Eric Noah, typically stylish AND unflappable.
Piratecat (me!), giving Eric an attractive and complimentary set of head appendages.
Morrus, giving me bunny ears, that utter bastard!
Mark, looking Evil.  Hot Italian Beef indeed!
Morrus' friend Inconsequent-AL.
KidCthulhu, remarkably un-squid-like.
Nemmerle, looking too cool for words.

Geez, three admins on one side of the table - no wonder everyone else is leaning away from us!


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> * NO derogative comments about peoples' looks. None. These threads are fun, but razzing people about their looks is way too Junior High for my taste.
> *




 why does this rule come out only after buttercup starts in on my ears?


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 28, 2002)

Dude, way to pimp the Fibonacci sequence! You go!


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Dude, way to pimp the Fibonacci sequence! You go! *




 ladies and gentlemen, you were there the first time "pimp" and fibonacci" were used in the same sentence


----------



## arwink (Dec 28, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ladies and gentlemen, you were there the first time "pimp" and fibonacci" were used in the same sentence
> *




You know, if you were ever to change your community supporter tag, "Fibonacci Pimp" would probably catch some attention


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You know, if you were ever to change your community supporter tag, "Fibonacci Pimp" would probably catch some attention  *




 i teach a section on the series and its influence on art in the local schools, and man, you would be shocked at all the teachers(not just art teachers) who have never heard of it.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 28, 2002)

Nemmerle looks like an older version of my deceased brother, it is kinda scary and sad.

Anyway here a pic of me.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 28, 2002)

Just slightly curious Dragongirl, isn't that already your face as your avatar pic there? That makes it slightly anticlimactic to have you post your photo (not that I'm complaining though. Lookin' good!   )


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 28, 2002)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Just slightly curious Dragongirl, isn't that already your face as your avatar pic there? That makes it slightly anticlimactic to have you post your photo (not that I'm complaining though. Lookin' good!   ) *



Yes it is, that is why I posted a different pic than my avatar.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 28, 2002)

Yay picture time picture time... which picture to scare the kiddies with... hmmm... hmm... oh double hmmm

_This should work..._


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

tokiwong, nice coat!


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

<img alt="Gary and Emily" src="http://garyh.net/vacation.jpg" width="342" height="224" border="0" />

Me and my lovely girlfriend.  And no, I'm not standing on a box...  I'm 6'7", and she's 5'4".


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

...and one more om me and my g/f!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 28, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *tokiwong, nice coat! *




Thanks, I got it this Christmas from me mum, she ahs good taste   damn i should have posted one with me and my girl, oh well, looking good *garyh*


----------



## Mark (Dec 28, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Eric Noah, typically stylish AND unflappable.
> Piratecat (me!), giving Eric an attractive and complimentary set of head appendages.
> Morrus, giving me bunny ears, that utter bastard!
> Mark, looking Evil.  Hot Italian Beef indeed!
> ...




Leaning away...?  I'm just drinking behind your backs...


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks, I got it this Christmas from me mum, she ahs good taste   damn i should have posted one with me and my girl, oh well, looking good garyh *




Thanks Tokiwong, you're looking snazzy yourself.

Ya see, my g/f is the one with the camera in the relationship, so all my pics are with her, and usually the camera only comes with us to something fancy, like a cruise (first) or a birthday dinner (second).  So that's _really_ why there's no pic of me in jeans and a t-shirt, wearing an Angels cap.


----------



## caudor (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm such a ham...so I can't resist the opportunity to post a pic of our gaming group (again).  This is our Christmas photo.  Yep, I know about the hair-sprout thing; I had just taken off the Santa hat and passed it to Frank just moments earlier.

If you have not already done so, you might consider taking a picture of your gaming group.  Who knows...years down the road it may be something you look upon with great nostalgia.  Time does fly.

Here's the pic of our group...from left to right:  Derek, Me (Caudor), Frank (my brother), and Daniel:


----------



## Horacio (Dec 28, 2002)

For pic of me, look at my avatar.

For a bigger and more embarrasing pics, you can look at the .sig of a certain hiveminder... 
_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 28, 2002)

There is a picture of a portion of my gaming group at GenCon2001 in the archived photo thread...but I'll post one of my sexy self 

This is Spongebob and I at the brand-spankin' new Meijer in town.  (And god knows, we NEED to have TWO Meijer's in the same town of 55,000 people...)


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

Drew said:
			
		

> *I love it when these threads pop up. Let's see...
> 
> Liquide, what kind of bonus do you get to intimidate checks? You look pretty intense there...
> *



*

It is a passport photo  OK, and you be the judge of my intimidation curcumstance modifier.*


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

Privateer said:
			
		

> *Liquide... you are now my campaign's villian.  You look just like I envisioned him... feel free to be honored or offended, your choice.
> *




I do not know why people always tend to screm *EVIL* when they see photos of me  , but no offense taken even lil bit honored.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Liquide, I must say I'm surprised. I didn't think such a cool guy could possibly be white.  *




He he now you must explain yourself  , yup I'm white and Swedish


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *yup I'm white and Swedish  *




Now you are just embarassing yourself


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now you are just embarassing yourself  *




AT least it seems like I have the "villanous" look dane


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *AT least it seems like I have the "villanous" look dane  *




Oh .. oh .. you want to see EVIL personified, just wait till I get my hands on a scanner or digital camera.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh .. oh .. you want to see EVIL personified, just wait till I get my hands on a scanner or digital camera. *




Well I dare you my dear Norseman  , come on do your worst ehrr best


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

Oh and thanks Piratecat (just saw you little message in my initial post), that is however as I always turn up on photos (still first photo showing my face in 5 years), not counting my ehrrr well intimidating festival photos (which do not show my face but a lot ehrrrm other stuff that grandma wouldn't approve of),


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *tokiwong, nice coat! *




Second that, I never look good in brown though  I'm to pale for it (black leather on the other hand fits me like a glove).


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

Btw, *Liquide*, where is Katrineholm exactly. I try to go to Stockholm 3-5 times a year to visit some of my Roskilde Festival friends, I also go to Gothenburg and Malmö to do the same.

I could pop round for a visit next time, which will be around Easter. However since my swedish is only roughly as good as my english, I recon there will be a language barrier .


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *Btw, Liquide, where is Katrineholm exactly. I try to go to Stockholm 3-5 times a year to visit some of my Roskilde Festival friends, I also go to Gothenburg and Malmö to do the same.
> 
> I could pop round for a visit next time, which will be around Easter. However since my swedish is only roughly as good as my english, I recon there will be a language barrier . *




Katrineholm lies 60 kilometers south of Eskilstuna
Katrineholm lies 45 kilometers north of Norrköping
Katrineholm lies 150 kilometers west of Stockholm
Katrineholm lies 60 kilometers east of Örebro

I do understand some danish as long as you don't get all hasty in speech with me (festival person myself), but I prefer english since my danish is horrible in return LOL


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 28, 2002)

*Part of my D&D group*

Some pictures from my D&D group (these pics are a year old, but I couln't find any more recent ones)







Me






Omegium






The Forsaken One and Venuz


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *I do understand some danish as long as you don't get all hasty in speech with me (festival person myself), but I prefer english since my danish is horrible in return LOL  *




My swedish is roughly as good as my english, which means that I am more or less fluent in it. 

Ever been to Roskilde ?


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My swedish is roughly as good as my english, which means that I am more or less fluent in it.
> 
> Ever been to Roskilde ? *




I wanna go to Roskilde but never had the chance. Mainly since i work at swedish festivals all summer and never managed to break free for a little trip to Denmark yet .

Have a friend in Århus that I have to meet soon though, might try and meet up in your home grounds first maybe?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *I wanna go to Roskilde but never had the chance. Mainly since i work at swedish festivals all summer and never managed to break free for a little trip to Denmark yet .*




If you are into 80's metal as I am, you might like to hear that both Iron Maiden and Metallica, is coming this summer, and if rumour has right also Guns 'n' Roses.

*



			Have a friend in Århus that I have to meet soon though, might try and meet up in your home grounds first maybe?
		
Click to expand...


*
You are more than welcome, and although I do not have a lot of room since I recently broke up with my girlfriend, were there is a will there is a way!


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you are into 80's metal as I am, you might like to hear that both Iron Maiden and Metallica, is coming this summer, and if rumour has right also Guns 'n' Roses.
> 
> ...



*

Gotta come to ROskilde this year then 
Oh and I'm used to festivals so room is no worries  (you should know this)*


----------



## Dr Midnight (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *If you are into 80's metal as I am, you might like to hear that both Iron Maiden and Metallica, is coming this summer, and if rumour has right also Guns 'n' Roses.
> *



Mmmmm Iron Maiden new studio album... *slurp* 
What's Roskilde? I'm all about 80's metal. Anyone else catch the ManOwaR reference in the latest DRAGON?

So. Here's my incredibly attractive photo. I believe this is where that idiot got his lyric about "one pair of candy lips" in that godawful anthem for college preppies trying to squish...


----------



## Chronosome (Dec 28, 2002)

Eh, dis is me an' Bill.

*cough*

This is me and Bill.





This is me, before I kicked Erythnul's ass.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *So. Here's my incredibly attractive photo. I believe this is where that idiot got his lyric about "one pair of candy lips" in that godawful anthem for college preppies trying to squish...
> *




Yup. I can see that face shouting "For Justice!"


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *What's Roskilde? I'm all about 80's metal*




Roskilde Festival is the largest, oldest, and most organised rock festival in Northern Europe.

Check out thier (admitedly lame) website:

www.roskilde-festival.dk


----------



## Dr Midnight (Dec 28, 2002)

Tallarn, since I gave you crap for your photo but it's too late for you to give me crap for mine, I encourage you to email me with any venom you'd like to spit. TomMartinArt@aol.com. Anyone else can feel free to shout at me as well. 

C'mon, give it to me! Here, I'll start off, since I think one can insult one's self: Wow, I didn't know Chazz Palminteri and the world's ugliest, most bored looking bulldog ever met and had offspring. Does Jack Osbourne know you've stolen his pouty, jowly jaw meat?


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Roskilde Festival is the largest, oldest, and most organised rock festival in Northern Europe.
> 
> ...




Actually Hultsfred festival wins the most organised festival award in the Northern Europe  , but you're right you are the largest aswell as oldest festival.

Check out Hultsfred Festivals (and my employers) website:

http://www.rockparty.se/content/english/


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *Actually Hultsfred festival wins the most organised festival award in the Northern Europe  *




LOL  

I have been to Roskilde 9 times. Admittedly I have not been to Hultsfred, but Sweden Rock was cool.


----------



## seasong (Dec 28, 2002)

Darn. I was going to come here and mercilessly mock people, savaging ego and imagery in a single razor-tipped sweep... and PirateCat has to go and declaw the lot of us.



Seriously, it's nice to put some faces to names. Nemmerle was probably the most surprising - I expected some cantankerous, elderly professor armed with a quill that bleeds red, and teeth filed sharp. And a big iron pot to cook failed Iron DMs in.

Now I have to wonder: is incognito really a normal looking person? My world is shattered.

Here's the only pic of me I could find on a few days notice. I got a digital camera over the holidays, but it's lacking a USB cable .


----------



## Dr Midnight (Dec 28, 2002)

I'd love to go to a metal festival in Europe. I ALMOST got a chance to see GAMMA RAY here in the states this year, but the show was sold out and I cried for months, except not really. The RAY is perhaps my favorite current metal band besides MAIDEN, and I'd love to see them. I'm sure I could catch them somewhere in Europe. Plus I have that friend in Scotland I've been putting off the visit to...


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> I have been to Roskilde 9 times. Admittedly I have not been to Hultsfred, but Sweden Rock was cool. *




Sweden Rock is nice that I admit, small but very nice 

Oh and I got this from the Hulsfred FAQ BTW:

*If I have been drinking a lot. How do I know when I can drive back home?*
Alcohol consumption several days in a row stays in the body for a long time. Therefore, avoid drinking alcohol the day before you are planning to drive, or you might get stuck at the police control at the exit from the parking. The police are there to control if you have alcohol left in you. Since the alcohol limit in Sweden is no more than 2 mg. per cent, make sure you don't drink the day before!


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

still math pimping, my wifes favorite pic of me 

 see seasong below...


----------



## seasong (Dec 28, 2002)

Yikes! Alsih2o, crop is your friend!


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

seasong said:
			
		

> *Yikes! Alsih2o, crop is your friend! *




I second that motion!


----------



## seasong (Dec 28, 2002)

Here is alsih2o's cropped pic.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

I appologize for the quips piratecat I thought it was the spirit of the thread.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

seasong said:
			
		

> *Yikes! Alsih2o, crop is your friend! *




 i was just off trying to figure that out, the help is very much appreciated 
no matter what i did, it left giant white spaces around it....


----------



## Destil (Dec 28, 2002)

A snap-shot done with a web cam in bad lighting about a year ago.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm noticing a lot of beards and glasses here, people (apart from the ladies, of course). It's a gamer theme, no doubt.

Note: I wear glasses, I just had my contact lenses in the day that photo was taken.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I'm noticing a lot of beards and glasses here, people (*




 my wife says i can shave whenever i want....and she will kiss me again when it grows back out


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * my wife says i can shave whenever i want....*




Do not beat yourself up, apart from the beard, we could be twins.

EDIT: Though, I usually have my hair in a ponytail.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 28, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * my wife says i can shave whenever i want....and she will kiss me again when it grows back out  *




That's exactly what I tell my husband!  I haven't seen his chin since about 1986, before we were married.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 28, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> my wife says i can shave whenever i want....and she will kiss me again when it grows back out  *




I'm just glad I'm not the only one on this board that looks like they're the target of various jokes about looking like Jesus. Those are about the only thing that can drive me to shave.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 28, 2002)

Me, before shaving down to a goatee around Memorial Day, 2002.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Dec 28, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gotta come to ROskilde this year then
> Oh and I'm used to festivals so room is no worries  (you should know this) *




Okay... you guys suck.  Maiden didn't come anywhere within 500 miles of Florida on the BNW tour.  I've been watching their site almost daily for U.S. dates.

Here, take a look at a 

pic that Malessa did for the holidays.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm just glad I'm not the only one on this board that looks like they're the target of various jokes about looking like Jesus. Those are about the only thing that can drive me to shave. *




 standing at my brothers wedding, under a pic of jesus (whatever your beliefs are, no offense, but this jesus was 6 ft, blonde/brown hair and blue eyed)  and a little old lady comes up to me and says "well, i just DO NOT think you are being funny at all!"

 i was the only one who did not see the painting, because of how i entered the room, and while everyone else was cracking up i was left wondering what i had done wrong...a group of kids in one of the local schools i volunteer at calls me "jericho"


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *Okay... you guys suck.  Maiden didn't come anywhere within 500 miles of Florida on the BNW tour.  I've been watching their site almost daily for U.S. dates.*




You do know there is 180 days to Roskilde, right ? So you might see them before I do.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You do know there is 180 days to Roskilde, right ? So you might see them before I do. *




Roskilde is in June, two days after they play Paris, which is their first listed summer date.  Historically, they always play Europe before heading over our way.  So, I won't count on them coming over here before Roskilde :-(

I think Nicko lives down in Boca Raton.  Maybe I'll grab a few of my tough buddies and go rough him up to get them to play here first.


----------



## Mark (Dec 28, 2002)

Here's what playing RPGs for almost three decades will do to a person...


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

*Here I am on a good day.*

yeah nevermind.

just look at my avatar.

stupid technology.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

> Here's what playing RPGs for almost three decades will do to a person...




Thanks for giving us something to look forward to, Mark.


----------



## Mark (Dec 28, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Thanks for giving us something to look forward to, Mark. *




Warning (to Osis).  The beer may also have something to do with it...


----------



## Zhure (Dec 28, 2002)

I've been playing since the mid-70's, so I feel your pain, brother.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Warning (to Osis).  The beer may also have something to do with it...  *




And here i was thinking beer was a perservative.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

i showed marks pic to my wife, she pointed out that with the dark background he looks like on of the preserved heads form "Futurama"....i can see it now...mark, papa g and a few others, making little boys roll dice for their preserved heads


----------



## Zhure (Dec 28, 2002)

Me, at Nukecon 2002 with fresh forearm tattoo. (My hair... I had slept so little.) /shame


----------



## Mark (Dec 28, 2002)

alsih - As long as she doesn't equate me with the disembodied Nixon... 



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *Me, at Nukecon 2002 with fresh forearm tattoo. (My hair... I had slept so little.) /shame
> 
> 
> 
> *




You, sir, appear ready to kick some ass.   What game were you playing at the time (D&D)? (No one sleeps at Cons...  )


----------



## Zhure (Dec 28, 2002)

That was a Hero System game, the name of which escapes me...


:insert burning thoughts:

Ah, Cereal Killers. Each character was based off a breakfast cereal iconic character. I was playing the Trix Rabbit.

The pic was taken by a local artist and he called named it "I'm a rockstar" on his website. I was still pumped with fresh ink and little sleep. Had just eaten a sausage egg and cheese croissammich. Ahhhhhhh, memories.

Greg


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 28, 2002)

*A Handsome Devil...*

Calm down, ladies! I'm married!


----------



## Malessa (Dec 28, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Me, at Nukecon 2002 with fresh forearm tattoo. *





Believe it or not, I have 5 tattoos...lol..done way back in the day in my early 20's.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

More beards and glasses. told you.

does anyone here (male!) NOT have a beard or wear glasses? Have we found the physical characteristics of the GAMER gene?


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I have 5 tattoos...lol..done way back in the day in my early 20's. *




Only have one, but it will cover one tenths of my body when it is done (still a lot of color to put on my arm  ).

Goes from my right hand all up to my right shoulder and back. and also covers bits of the right side of my chest.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

I only currently have 1 tattoo, on my forearm, but my plans are for at least 50% coverage.

As for piercings, well, thats a different story.  My all time high was 13, before work got in the way. I still have my 3/4" ears, which one can see in my pickiture next to this 
<=


----------



## Malessa (Dec 28, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *More beards and glasses. told you.
> 
> does anyone here (male!) NOT have a beard or wear glasses? Have we found the physical characteristics of the GAMER gene? *




Nothing wrong with glasses, I've had glasses since I was 3. It was for a lazy eye, they looked like coke bottles at the begining, but now I've advanced to where I only need them for reading.  My hubby said my childhood photos look like the bumble bee girl in the old REM video, lol.....


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *My hubby said my childhood photos look like the bumble bee girl in the old REM video, lol..... *




Thats harsh.  I woulda killed him.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 28, 2002)

10 tattoos as of now. The one on my forearm is probably one of the smallest.

I'll leave that to your imagination.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 28, 2002)

*An old favorite...*





Here's me partyin' with Verne Troyer. (I'm the tall one.)


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

6 tattoos, 1 beard (usually) no glasses....altho i wear safety goggles and welding lenses alot


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

rat-a-tat-TAT


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

So the average gamer has:

* At least one tatoo
* Wears glasses (or needs to going by the amount of silly question asked here)
* Likes hard rock or heavy metal


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 28, 2002)

i am not so sure about the metal/rock thing


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Dec 28, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *
> My hubby said my childhood photos look like the bumble bee girl in the old REM video, lol..... *




No, no, no... Not REM.  The bumble bee girl in that old Blind Melon video for No Rain.

Malessa's pretty insistent that I post my pic.  Best one I could find is of the both of us.  22 years of RP'ing, then add marriage on top of it, widens the gut and gives you a double chin.

Bald (by choice), goatee (in the pic, but full beard and 'stache right now), 5 tattoos (2 dragons, a vampire, Queensryche's Rage for Order album cover logo, and a Lovecraftian serpent man), no glasses, and a fluffy waistline.

Oh yeah... and Iron Maiden fanatic.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah... and Iron Maiden fanatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So sweet you both look.. are you sure it you ?

And btw, Hallowed be thy name !


----------



## shilsen (Dec 28, 2002)

Might as well jump on the bandwagon. This is the only picture I have of myself (recent passport snap). Anyone want to guess how old I am?


----------



## Wolv0rine (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *So the average gamer has:
> 
> * At least one tatoo
> * Wears glasses (or needs to going by the amount of silly question asked here)
> * Likes hard rock or heavy metal *




Hmmm, I'm so nearly gamer-average...  no tatoos, perpetual beard/goatee, glasses, and I was all-out into metal when I was younger (too many kids, who has the energy for metal anymore?  hehe)

Dragongirl -- I go on record as saying "Oh wow, gorgeous"
Liquide -- Wow mate, I'm diggin' it, nice pic. 

And here's an old-ish pic of me.  I only have two, and the other's on my webpage.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

shilsen said:
			
		

> *Might as well jump on the bandwagon. This is the only picture I have of myself (recent passport snap). Anyone want to guess how old I am? *




26.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Dec 28, 2002)

shilsen said:
			
		

> *Might as well jump on the bandwagon. This is the only picture I have of myself (recent passport snap). Anyone want to guess how old I am? *




Hmm... probably wouldn't be asking if you weren't much older than you look.  I'm gonna have to go with 31, but look about 17.



			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *So sweet you both look.. are you sure it you ?
> 
> And btw, Hallowed be thy name !*




Yup, it's us.  Looks can be deceiving.  I like to Run to the Hills, where I can be Running Free.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not violent.  I am Afraid to Shoot Strangers.  But don't push me too far.  When I see the Evil That Men Do, sometimes it drives me to be a Man on the Edge.  Sometimes when I think about the fact that I've been gaming for 22 years, it makes me think Holy Smoke, all those Wasted Years!  I'm not ready to pack it in yet, though.  I'm a Trooper, so Heaven Can Wait.  I see myself gaming for another 22 years, though I'm not Clairvoyant.  So, if you want to join me for some choice gameage at any time, go ahead and Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter, and you better Be Quick or Be Dead.  You'll find no Sanctuary in my Strange World!


----------



## The It's Man (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## caudor (Dec 28, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *Malessa's pretty insistent that I post my pic.  Best one I could find is of the both of us.  22 years of RP'ing, then add marriage on top of it, widens the gut and gives you a double chin *




Amen to that.  Those in-game snacks are probably what did me in  

Speaking of the beard and glasses theory...I worn a modest beard back before I had my chemo/radiation treatments (long story, but I beat the cancer).  However, now my hair won't grow on certain areas of my face.  The point is...I probably have the glasses/beard/gamer gene too.

Whoever first put forth the theory must be a genius.  There must at least be a gamer gene.

However, music-wise our group is diverse.  Daniel likes the heavy metal stuff, Frank likes country (which is typical in Texas), Derek likes rap, and I like weird new-age/ambient stuff.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2002)

A truly attractive picture of Eric Noah at his operatic debut last year:


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 28, 2002)

oh, my god. That's funny.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *Yup, it's us.  Looks can be deceiving.  I like to Run to the Hills, where I can be Running Free.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not violent.  I am Afraid to Shoot Strangers.  But don't push me too far.  When I see the Evil That Men Do, sometimes it drives me to be a Man on the Edge.  Sometimes when I think about the fact that I've been gaming for 22 years, it makes me think Holy Smoke, all those Wasted Years!  I'm not ready to pack it in yet, though.  I'm a Trooper, so Heaven Can Wait.  I see myself gaming for another 22 years, though I'm not Clairvoyant.  So, if you want to join me for some choice gameage at any time, go ahead and Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter, and you better Be Quick or Be Dead.  You'll find no Sanctuary in my Strange World! *




What can I say except that I am a Moonchild who has Fear of the Dark but I keep my Aces High and the Wasted Years do not seem so far away when it is 2 Minutes to Midnight. Lately I have caught the Virus so I have to Be quick or be Dead to survive in this Brave New World.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2002)

And if anyone can help me fill in the names on this shot, I'd be grateful.

Front row, we have (from the left): Rangerwickett, someone I don't recognise, Teflon Billy and Michael Morris.  You can also see a few publishers dotted around the place - Ambient are in the second row from the front, the Green Ronin guys and the Malhavoc creware standing at the back.  I remember seeing John Nephew to the right, in the middle (sitting down) but I can't make him out here.  Perhaps he's just out of shot.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2002)

Me with a stupid expression on my face.  Ryan Dancey looking bemused.  Probably at my stupid expression.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2002)

Me, Rangerwickett and his (ex) girlfriend.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Dec 28, 2002)

Okay... to prove my point about Malessa's childhood pictures looking like the bumblebee girl:

Here is Malessa when she was about 5 or 6...





... and here is the bumblebee girl from the No Rain video.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2002)

Me and Gary Gygax:


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2002)

Lots more pictures here from my trip to Chicago:

<ul>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01001_.jpg">Mark told Al and I to "act 
    American". This was the best we could come up with.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01002_.jpg">This guy in the mall didn't say very much.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01003_.jpg">Al and I manage to win race against bronze children.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01005_.jpg">Chicago has some beautiful architecture.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01007_.jpg">Al and I relax - it was a hot day!</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01008_.jpg">Al at the top of the John Hancockbuilding.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01009_.jpg">And me. </a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01010_.jpg">The view from the top of the building.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01011_.jpg">I needed to earn my airfare home.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01012_.jpg">Al doesn't like working, though.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01013_.jpg">Al and I hold an important board meeting at the Drake Hotel.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/DCP01015_.jpg">It's a nice hotel. Bit beyond our budgets, though.</a></li>
  <li> <font color="#CCCCCC"><a href="news/images/gencon2002/day_two_03_lunch.jpg">Left-Right: 
    Kid Charlemagne, me, Baron von Starblade, Al, Dinkeldog and Omakage</a></font></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/day_two_07_fountain.jpg">Here we all are by Buckingham Fountain. </a> </li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/day_two_08_fishy.jpg">A little fishy...</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/day_two_09_planetarium.jpg">The planetarium. 
    </a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/day_two_11_skyline.jpg">The Chicago skyline.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/day_two_12_art_institute.jpg">Outside the Chicago Arts Institute. We went in.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/day_two_119_at_the_pub.jpg">We relax at a pub after a hard day.</a></li>
  <li> <a href="news/images/gencon2002/day_two_120_at_the_pub.jpg">Al is such a vandal! It's a wonder they didn't throw him out!</a></li>
</ul>


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

*Morrus*, you do know that none of the links work, right ?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2002)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *Morrus, you do know that none of the links work, right ? *




Typo.  Fixed.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Typo.  Fixed. *




Better .. eh .. well .. the links now work at least .. I do not know if that improves anything.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Me, before shaving down to a goatee around Memorial Day, 2002.




It's Billy Joel Everyone


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *More beards and glasses. told you.
> 
> does anyone here (male!) NOT have a beard or wear glasses? Have we found the physical characteristics of the GAMER gene? *




Of the five guys in my gaming group three of us have gotees and two wear glasses.


----------



## Terraism (Dec 28, 2002)

I don't normally do this, but, ah, what the heck - why not join in the spirit of fun while I'm hyped up on painkillers?

This is my senior picture from high school, taken little more than a year ago.  I haven't changed much, 'cept I've let my hair grow and am slowly letting it become a ponytail.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *And if anyone can help me fill in the names on this shot, I'd be grateful.
> 
> Front row, we have (from the left): Rangerwickett, someone I don't recognise, Teflon Billy and Michael Morris.  You can also see a few publishers dotted around the place - Ambient are in the second row from the front, the Green Ronin guys and the Malhavoc creware standing at the back.  I remember seeing John Nephew to the right, in the middle (sitting down) but I can't make him out here.  Perhaps he's just out of shot.
> 
> ...




I think I see Jim Butler down in the front in the black shirt.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 28, 2002)

Sorry dont have abn elec picture on file on this machine, but Ill scout around.

But he you pretty much know what I look like. (beard-glasses)


btw Its man: very nice pic, very you


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 28, 2002)

Here's one of most of my group, taken about two years ago.

Back row, L to R: Blackjack (plays Malachite), Fajitas (plays Shara), Raevynn (plays Raevynn), Bandeeto (plays Arcade), The Crawling Chaos (too young to play), Sialia (plays Dylrath), me, Rofan's player, Sito Rotavele (plays Claris)

Front row, L to R: WisdomLikeSilence (plays Kiri), Dr. Rictus (plays Palladio), KidCthulhu (plays Nolin), Jobu (plays Tao), TomTom's player.

It's a fun pic.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 28, 2002)

...and a more accurate depiction of our relationship.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 28, 2002)

SilverMoon and SilverMoon: The Next Generation attired in our Sunday best:


----------



## Negative Zero (Dec 28, 2002)

thanks to my spectacular HD crash, this pic of me and my girlfriend, is the only one that i have right now. ... i'm the one with the beard  (and yes that _is_ a turtle in my hand ... her name is Jean)


----------



## tarchon (Dec 28, 2002)

(Me attempting to blind inquisitive
committee members with my laser pointer)




(Me and alsih2o, many years previous, in KY, as you might judge from the ceiling)

The beard and glasses come and go willy-nilly.


----------



## NiTessine (Dec 28, 2002)

I know I'm gonna regret this, but...


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 28, 2002)

Negative Zero said:
			
		

> *thanks to my spectacular HD crash, this pic of me and my girlfriend, is the only one that i have right now.*





I _knew_ I had to be good for something! Ask, and ye shall receive.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 28, 2002)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> *I know I'm gonna regret this, but... *




Hey, no beard and no glasses 
you're in minority


----------



## NiTessine (Dec 28, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, no beard and no glasses
> you're in minority  *




Actually, I do have glasses. They were just off when the picture was taken.


----------



## Pramas (Dec 28, 2002)

This a pic Nicole calls the "Gang of Four." From left to right: me, Nicole (my GR partner in crime), Jess Lebow (co-author of Hell in Freeport and former book publisher editor at WotC), and Katherine (circus goddess and one of the regulars in my game group). This picture was taken at Nobu in Las Vegas, after an orgasmic Japanese dinner.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 28, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i showed marks pic to my wife, she pointed out that with the dark background he looks like on of the preserved heads form "Futurama"....i can see it now...mark, papa g and a few others, making little boys roll dice for their preserved heads  *



Here's Mark's head in a jar:


----------



## shilsen (Dec 28, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *Hmm... probably wouldn't be asking if you weren't much older than you look.  I'm gonna have to go with 31, but look about 17.*




Too clever by half  AGGEMAM is closer. I'm 28. A student of mine this semester said I look 14


----------



## Negative Zero (Dec 28, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I knew I had to be good for something! Ask, and ye shall receive.   *





awww shuckins mister! that's right neighbourly of ya.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 28, 2002)

Just me or do they look similar?


----------



## Mark (Dec 28, 2002)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> *Here's Mark's head in a jar*




Yup.  There it is.  Right in a jar there.

(Yoink)


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Just me or do they look similar? *




Very similar... same person ? twins ? adopted twins seperated at birth ?


----------



## The It's Man (Dec 28, 2002)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Sorry dont have abn elec picture on file on this machine, but Ill scout around.
> 
> But he you pretty much know what I look like. (beard-glasses)
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 29, 2002)

/me thinks he should ask Fey for one.


----------



## The It's Man (Dec 29, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> */me thinks he should ask Fey for one. *



Ask Fey a picture of me? You make me blush...  

If you want a pic of Fey instead, I suggest you take it to No Tomorrow, the chance of her noticing it there is bigger as she hasn't post here for more than a year.


----------



## mythago (Dec 29, 2002)

The only clear pic I have of me would shock Eric's grandma.

Maybe after I get the tattoo finished, Swack-Iron can photoshop up something that hides my tentacles...


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

The only electronic pic I've got of me is the one in my avatar, which is a year or four out of date and it seems silly to post a larger version.  

Time to go looking.  I'm sure one of my friends should have one they can send me...


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Dec 29, 2002)

sorry about the size, this was the most accurate picture I could come up with. I'm the one with the glasses.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 29, 2002)

OK, I guess I'll play along with your sick and twisted little game.

Here's me.  Nasty, blurry, blocky, pixellated ugly pic...and about a year old too.  

Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 29, 2002)

Wow, great thread!  And who says gamers are homely???

Many of you know that I have pined for facial hair for years.  Sadly, I can't grow a beard though I'd dearly love one.  Last year Mobius Bard whipped up a few inspired works of Photoshop Magic to ease my pain...


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 29, 2002)

Here's another:


----------



## UniversalMonster (Dec 29, 2002)

Eric! You totally look like a Halfling from Everquest!

Here's me.

<img src=http://the-never.net/sepiame.jpg>


----------



## EcCenTriC fairy (Dec 29, 2002)

I'll probably lose respectability because of my age, but I'll post my picture anyway.

This is a picture of my boyfriend and me at the prom last May.


EDIT: Oh yeah, we both wear glasses.


----------



## Tetsubo (Dec 29, 2002)

Here's a pic of myself and my lovely girlfriend.

I'm the bald one.

Thankfully I'm about 25-30 pounds lighter now than in this pic.


----------



## Sialia (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok, I put this up in the self portrait  art thread a day or so ago, but I'll repost it here for those who never look over there.


----------



## mythago (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm torn between admiring Sialla's artistic skills (again) and noting that she looks much cuter in person.

Uh, is that Bandeeto over there sharpening a machete and looking at me speculatively?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 29, 2002)

Jeez...this thread is makin' me feel really old. Even guys like Piratecat and Eric, who are within a stone's throw of my age, look like the guys who played midnight baseball with my mailbox. Get off my lawn!

Well, Mark looks about my age. He also looks like my screenwriting professor.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 29, 2002)

I have no beard, nor could I grow one if I tried--it's patchy, and about half of it is this pale blonde crap--but hot damn, do I ever have glasses.  I'm as blind as a bat--but I always wear contacts.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 29, 2002)

Alright I'll bite. 

Here's what I look like. This was taken under an overpass as a friend of mine and I hiked from downtown San Francisco to the Golden Gate Bridge. I'm still sore from all that walking and it was last summer. No, I don't live in California. I live in Western Washington and was in SF for a wedding.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 29, 2002)

Grr. Wrong picture (above). You don't need a picture of me at a wedding wearing my nice clothes sipping wine! Here's the one I meant to attach.


----------



## LostSoul (Dec 29, 2002)

Here's me, on my birthday two years ago.  And slummin' it hard core.

That's my (late) mom on the right.


----------



## hong (Dec 29, 2002)

My evil twin.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 29, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *My evil twin. *




Funny, that is excately how I pictured you.


----------



## Kai Lord (Dec 29, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *My evil twin. *




Hey hong, check out "Meta" for a second.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 29, 2002)

Here it is. One half of the italian representative at ENworld.
You shouldn't  have made me do it.


----------



## Mark (Dec 29, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *My evil twin. *




Although you won't think I do, I now know what you mean...


----------



## Larry Fitz (Dec 29, 2002)

Morrus asked: "And if anyone can help me fill in the names on this shot, I'd be grateful."

Well, I would be the guy about three people left of the left edge of this shot...  standing with about four or five other LI people... you can easily recognize me, I have a beard and glasses and was wearing a gaming t-shirt.. ummm...   ok, maybe I wouldn't have stood out so much...


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 29, 2002)

I was teaching Scandanavian culture to my  middle school social studies class.   Why not dressing up like a Viking and act like an ass?


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 29, 2002)

oops.  That picture is alittle big huh?


----------



## seasong (Dec 29, 2002)

EcCenTriC fairy said:
			
		

> I'll probably lose respectability because of my age, but I'll post my picture anyway.



Naw, we were all that young once.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

EcCenTriC fairy said:
			
		

> I'll probably lose respectability because of my age, but I'll post my picture anyway.




This is the second dispellment of the myth about female gamers.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Ok, I put this up in the self portrait  art thread a day or so ago, but I'll repost it here for those who never look over there.




And yet another dispellment of that myth about female gamers.


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 29, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *whoops, try again, smaller... *




ROFLSFH


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 29, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *With all the mocking and nastiness going on, I'm almost afraid to do this... but... here's me.  This is NOT what I look like when I first get up in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mock, no.


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 29, 2002)

shilsen said:
			
		

> *Might as well jump on the bandwagon. This is the only picture I have of myself (recent passport snap). Anyone want to guess how old I am? *





Immortal?

no? um wait.... 19?


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 29, 2002)

I do not have a recent pic
but 
1. have goatee
2. glasses i  wear i do
3. Loves heavy metal
4. brushcut


----------



## HellHound (Dec 29, 2002)

I am almost gamer average.


* At least one tatoo
* Wears glasses (or needs to going by the amount of silly question asked here)
* Likes hard rock or heavy metal 

I don't like Hard Rock or Heavy Metal, but I love heavy industrial. So I think I qualify.

Here are some pics of my gamers - these were taken about two years ago when we were playing deadEarth






That's Squidhead on the left (artist for TCLoG'UNA & LE2) and Dacry on the right (mr anti-d20, and my best man).






D8 on the left, Half-Mad in the middle, me on the right






Tony (Squidhead) showing someone how to make a character at CanGames.






Denise (Dextra), boothbabe.

(more incoming)


----------



## HellHound (Dec 29, 2002)

Here is Alex on Denise's lap - Denise is in a wheelchair in this shot (broken ankle, remember?)


----------



## HellHound (Dec 29, 2002)

The morning after solstice.

left to right:

Floyd Gecko - resident math-guy (currently getting his doctorate @ berkley)

Steph - I actually don't know much about Steph. She always comes down with Judy, they love beer. Great girl. First time I've ever seen her with "normal" hair.

Alex (front row, lying down) - Punk

Judy - aka NRA Judy. This girl is all about beer and guns. We love her dearly. She and Steph drove here from Baltimore for Solstice.

Me.

(No comments please, it's the morning after, we are ALL messed up in this photo after an all-night party of booze & drugs and all that good stuff. We light a bonfire at sunset and keep it burning ALL night long for the longest night of the year.)


----------



## HellHound (Dec 29, 2002)

Me.


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

(sigh)

I hate pictures...

_Edit: ok, 4th of july failed, trying again..._


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

...and my fav suit


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 29, 2002)

incognito said:
			
		

> *I hate pictures...*




No, no, no... Pictures hate you...


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

4th of july, second try


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

AGGEMAM



> No, no, no... Pictures hate you...



you big meanie...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I love this thread! You guys all look like nice people...and I'd make a funny comment about how Hellhound looks like a wrestler, but I can't, because P-kitty asked us not too...ooops...sorry...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 29, 2002)

incognito said:
			
		

> *AGGEMAM, you big meanie... *




Sorry. Could not help myself. You practically begged for that one.


----------



## pogre (Dec 29, 2002)

Here is me talking about combo blocking




And here is a regular pic of me


----------



## seasong (Dec 29, 2002)

incognito: You (and your friends) are damned fine looking. I'd not worry about taking pictures so much, if I had your looks.


----------



## megamania (Dec 29, 2002)

No camera.....no scanner....

Looked thru the photos.   Folks are good....

No tatoos (except for radiation treatments), Glasses yes but don't need them regularly.   Facial hair...?   I'm 1/2 Scot and 1/4 Irish with then 1/4 of anything remaining....I don't grow a beard-  I grow groupings of thickets.   Wife hates it at times.


So instead of photo-

Look 45 (not real age)
235 lbs
Male
Children ask me if I'm pregnant in the checkout lines
Always look grim and mad  (not-  Just the way I is so get over it   ya bastaches!)
As a leo-  Morning hair looks like combed hair-  Medusa's (comics) hair has less a mind of it's own.

All that and I'm still here smilin'  (dosen't show but I am- really!)


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 29, 2002)

pogre said:
			
		

> *Here is me talking about combo blocking
> [/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EcCenTriC fairy (Dec 29, 2002)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only HS football coach in the world who played D&D.  Wow.  I feel like I am not alone now.
> ...



Makes me feel differently about the coaches at school.


----------



## Redleg06 (Dec 29, 2002)

Me about 6 years ago...


----------



## Wolv0rine (Dec 29, 2002)

Piratecat, are you afraid that someone might take the good-natured ribbing seriously and get offended?  Just curious because I've always felt that some degree of good-natured ribbing was important to a friendly community, and this thread kind of started out from square one with that kind of atmosphere.  Kind of a 'If we can't laugh at ourselves" kind of thing.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 29, 2002)

Wolv0rine said:
			
		

> *Piratecat, are you afraid that someone might take the good-natured ribbing seriously and get offended? *




I was wondering the same.

You should come our gaming nights and the insults fly.

Nobody, except perhaps the person *the* lowest selfesteem or with *the* most bloated ego, would take offense at the things said in this thread.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 29, 2002)

Actually, guys, I've seen flame wars start out with less. Someone who hasn't been around the community a while might think someone is being picked on and jump in to their defense. Matter of fact, I've seen such an occurrence recently on these boards. While it didn't erupt into a flat-out flame war, it prompted some angry posts. So I don't think PC is being unnecessarily jumpy, in this case.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 29, 2002)

Wolv0rine, in general I'm all for good-natured ribbing. Picture threads are the exception. 

In my experience, joking about someone's appearance and actually insulting them can be tricky to distinguish online, and few folks would want to post a photo of themselves if mocking is a possibility. I'm just as happy to eliminate the possibility of insults completely.  That way if people want to show us what they look like (which I think is incredibly cool), so they get to do it in an environment where they're not going to regret doing so.

Sorry if anyone disagrees, but those are the rules. Any further discussion of this should take place in the Meta forum, please.  Thanks!

Okay, who's next?


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 29, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> Okay, who's next?   *




That would be me I suppose.
This picture was taken a couple of years ago by the lovely woman that was to become my wife, on our first camping trip together.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 29, 2002)

I also wanted to post a picture of the whole family, since so many of you sent along kind wishes earlier this year when our second son Griffin arrived .

As an FYI, this picture is probably 7 or 8 months old.  Someday soon I'll get around to updating the photo files on my computer...


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 29, 2002)

EcCenTriC fairy said:
			
		

> *
> Makes me feel differently about the coaches at school.  *




Even Jocks can be dorks.


----------



## pogre (Dec 30, 2002)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Even Jocks can be dorks. *




SO true. I run a campaign for some students here at school and they all think it is amazing I play games. 

Glad to hear another football coach is on board trentonjoe!

When I was in highschool we had a gaimg group that consisted almost entirely of offensive/defensive linemen. We thought everyone who played D&D was the big guys who lifted lots of weights and hung out and played Car Wars and D&D. And then we went to GenCon in Kenosha in 1984 - WHAT an eye opener that was!


----------



## pogre (Dec 30, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *I also wanted to post a picture of the whole family, since so many of you sent along kind wishes earlier this year when our second son Griffin arrived .
> *




You have a beautiful family! I bet you had a great Xmas with the young ones!


----------



## Maldur (Dec 30, 2002)

> When I was in highschool we had a gaimg group that consisted almost entirely of offensive/defensive linemen. We thought everyone who played D&D was the big guys who lifted lots of weights and hung out and played Car Wars and D&D. And then we went to GenCon in Kenosha in 1984 - WHAT an eye opener that was!




Thats so funny!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 30, 2002)

Bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## larfinia (Dec 30, 2002)

My pic taken whilst quite drunk and yes i do game have done for 10 years thanks to my brother who got me playing and i'm now married to our DM.


----------



## larfinia (Dec 30, 2002)

another pic of me(drunk again) at my 25th birthday party in august. Star Wars theme me as Princess leia.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 30, 2002)

is that what i think it is clenched in your teeth?


----------



## larfinia (Dec 30, 2002)

And i thought i best add a pic of me again(before drunk) with my hubby/DM/Darth Vader and another of our dnd group as Darth Maul

This is my last pic i promise


----------



## larfinia (Dec 30, 2002)

Between my teeth.....err might be!


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 30, 2002)

pogre said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You have a beautiful family! I bet you had a great Xmas with the young ones! *




Thank you very much!!  We got a double dose of holiday fun with the boys, because both my wife and I are children of mixed religion marriages.  Thus, we celebrate Hanukkah and Xmas with various different relatives .  The best part this year, was that it snowed so much Christmas Eve and early Christmas Day, that we all went sledding after lunch -- even Griffin.  One of his holiday gifts was something akin to a booster seat on runners, so we strapped him in and went dashing through the snow .

BTW, how did your team do this year?  I coach Little League and other youth sports, but don't feel like I've got the moxie to coach at a high school level.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 30, 2002)

larfinia said:
			
		

> *Between my teeth.....err might be! *




Naughty, naughty !!


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 30, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *I also wanted to post a picture of the whole family, since so many of you sent along kind wishes earlier this year when our second son Griffin arrived .
> 
> As an FYI, this picture is probably 7 or 8 months old.  Someday soon I'll get around to updating the photo files on my computer... *





Nice family.
How old is the little one?


----------



## larfinia (Dec 30, 2002)

Naughty who???

thought i'd add a bit of spice to the posts!


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 30, 2002)

larfinia said:
			
		

> *My pic taken whilst quite drunk and yes i do game have done for 10 years thanks to my brother who got me playing and i'm now married to our DM. *




Question:
Is that a soother in your mouth?


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 30, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Naughty, naughty !! *




 let's also point out that it si "responsible, responsible" huzzah for wrapping that rascal


----------



## el-remmen (Dec 30, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Nemmerle looks like an older version of my deceased brother, it is kinda scary and sad.
> *


----------



## Chronosome (Dec 30, 2002)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> *
> *




But, hey, nemmerle looks like a brother I have in New York, and that's da bombness!


----------



## MEG Hal (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok my turn grumble mumble...... 






I am on the left and Monte Cook is on the right, I had too steal this from a site since I am at work and that was all I could find.

And in the ENNies pic the goateed scary guy near Ambient in the blue shirt is Andrew Thompson lead designer and part owner of MEG.  He is a great guy!

Ok, let the mocking begin!!!  And ladies I am single again heee haaaaaa


----------



## el-remmen (Dec 30, 2002)

This is me in my pajamas, when Bill Door came to visit - I am sitting on my dining room/living room table in my hobbit-hole of an apartment.








For the record:  no beard, no metal (though I have been known to enjoy Slayer), but yes, a tattoo.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 30, 2002)

do i see a nemmerrle look-a-like contest brewing?


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Dec 30, 2002)

Well here a couple of pics of me for all to see and ridicule.. 






Me and my lady wife, she had serious glaucoma so I married her before she could see me properly.... (joke..  I think)





A pic of me my mate Scott Purdy knocked up for me..... the git


----------



## MEG Hal (Dec 30, 2002)

DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *Well here a couple of pics of me for all to see and ridicule..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





She is a good looking lady.  How did that happen.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Dec 30, 2002)

THG Hal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> She is a good looking lady.  How did that happen. *




hehehehe, ya git, wait till I get over there again ...  Yeah not sure how it happend..... must be my manly charms.... hmmm maybe theres another reason...


----------



## MEG Hal (Dec 30, 2002)

DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hehehehe, ya git, wait till I get over there again ...  Yeah not sure how it happend..... must be my manly charms.... hmmm maybe theres another reason... *




The reason is my manly charms  .  She heard you write for me and that just swooned her, happens all the time.


----------



## Arravis (Dec 30, 2002)

Since everyone is posting pics... might as well put up my mug as well .


----------



## trentonjoe (Dec 30, 2002)

pogre said:
			
		

> *
> 
> SO true. I run a campaign for some students here at school and they all think it is amazing I play games.
> 
> ...




I play with one of my former players.   HE is 6'5 and a tad over 275 lbs. He looks surprizingly like the fire giant picture in the 2E Monster Manual.   It always cracks me up when he plays an elf.

It always cracks me up who plays.  

My fellow coaches do offer some good nature ribbing when I leave meetings early every other Tuesday night though.

D&D and football.  Perfect together.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 30, 2002)

What the heck.  I posted a black and white pic on the old ENWorld pic thread, so here is a new one, more posey than ever!


----------



## AnthonyRoberson (Dec 30, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *I also wanted to post a picture of the whole family...*



 I hope this is an appropriate comment Quickbeam.  You have an absolutely lovely wife


----------



## kkoie (Dec 30, 2002)

since so many people are sharing pics of themselves again, I thought I'd take this chance to post the x-mas postcard I made for last week.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 30, 2002)

Skullfyre said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Nice family.
> How old is the little one? *




Griffin turns 11 months old just over a week from now.  This is the most recent photo of him (from mid July) that we have scanned onto the computer.  Like I said before, we've need to get motivated about updating our picture files .


----------



## ejja_1 (Dec 30, 2002)

*My ugly mug*

Love metal and have tattoos but no beard since this pic wich was several years ago,  and 20-20 vision to boot.

Ejja


Edit: Cant get the pic to attach on my lousy work pc, will do it from home later.


----------



## caudor (Dec 30, 2002)

kkoie said:
			
		

> *since so many people are sharing pics of themselves again, I thought I'd take this chance to post the x-mas postcard I made for last week. *




Wow, that is a great looking family x-mas card!  Nice work there!  Thanks for sharing that with us


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 30, 2002)

AnthonyRoberson said:
			
		

> * I hope this is an appropriate comment Quickbeam.  You have an absolutely lovely wife  *




I couldn't agree more...and thanks for saying so!!


----------



## kkoie (Dec 30, 2002)

caudor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, that is a great looking family x-mas card!  Nice work there!  Thanks for sharing that with us  *




thanks, took me forever to put the silly thing together, mostly due to my stinkin computer deciding it wanted to crash at the most inappropriate times! :/


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 30, 2002)

caudor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, that is a great looking family x-mas card!  Nice work there!  Thanks for sharing that with us  *




I concur.  Tres chic, and IMO much more flashy than the same old family holiday greeting cards most folks send.  Way to go!!


----------



## ninthcouncil (Dec 30, 2002)

Since I look either goofy or scary in pics, depending on whether I'm smiling or not, this was a bit of a toss-up....

At least Liquide and I will now know who to avoid in London pubs next month.... though this is about 5 years old, and I a little greyer and a little less hairy now.


----------



## Oni (Dec 30, 2002)

Well I do not have a current photograph, but I have a quick self-portrait I did, it is pretty recent and how I look now.  You can find it here:  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30824

It's the first one in the thread, though if you haven't already visited it I suggest you stick around and check out the fine work of the other posters who contributed.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 30, 2002)

ninthcouncil said:
			
		

> *Since I look either goofy or scary in pics, depending on whether I'm smiling or not, this was a bit of a toss-up....
> 
> At least Liquide and I will now know who to avoid in London pubs next month.... though this is about 5 years old, and I a little greyer and a little less hairy now. *




Avoid eachother  , heck I visit then the first round is mine after that you decide on what the next round is (which I pay aswell).

Oh and after that, you may buy a round aswell but after that it is my round again 

_The above is too be seen as semi-jokingly, but at least two rounds are mine you hear_


----------



## Liquide (Dec 30, 2002)

Oni said:
			
		

> *Well I do not have a current photograph, but I have a quick self-portrait I did, it is pretty recent and how I look now.  You can find it here:
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30824
> 
> It's the first one in the thread, though if you haven't already visited it I suggest you stick around and check out the fine work of the other posters who contributed. *




OK did a self-portrait of meself  (what a suprise), will post it when I get home (at my pops house right now due to all these holidays, christmas, new year or whatever they tend to call it)


----------



## dave_o (Dec 30, 2002)

*!*

Whee-hoo. Pictures.

This is me being a most hanous shirt ninja.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 30, 2002)

*!!*

This is me being a most hanous Dave.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 30, 2002)

*!!!*

Showing off the fact I'm a whopping 5'6.


----------



## Kyramus (Dec 30, 2002)

This is me about 5-6 years ago with cat eye contacts. hehe


----------



## pogre (Dec 30, 2002)

> BTW, how did your team do this year? I coach Little League and other youth sports, but don't feel like I've got the moxie to coach at a high school level.




Hey I started Coaching 8th grade football when I was still a full time attorney. That experience led me to what I do now - I make little $, but so much job satisfaction! 

We were in a rebuilding year, but I feel like we were very successful going 6-3 in the regular season, but losing in the first round of the playoffs. We started a Sophomore at QB and he is a quality player, so there is a lot to be excited about in the coming years.

4 out of 5 of my O-linemen (the Beef Lodge) were 2nd team all-conference or better. What a great bunch of young men!

It's tough staying consistent. We missed the playoffs last year and the pressure was on our staff. That's why gaming is a great compliment to football - a super way to blow off the intensity. Really, I just love games and football is just an extension of that passion.

I think the multitude of backgrounds folks bring to gaming, and ENWorld especially, are real treasures. These pictures, while showing some of our similarities, do more to high-light our diversity (which is a good thing).

Our gaming group consists of a Restaraunt manager, a Software programmer, a church administrator, a University professional, an architectural drafter, a chemical engineer now in law school, and of course an attorney turned high school coach and teacher.


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 30, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Griffin turns 11 months old just over a week from now.  This is the most recent photo of him (from mid July) that we have scanned onto the computer.  Like I said before, we've need to get motivated about updating our picture files . *



I was asking cause i have a 10 month old little girl


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 30, 2002)

pogre said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think the multitude of backgrounds folks bring to gaming, and ENWorld especially, are real treasures. These pictures, while showing some of our similarities, do more to high-light our diversity (which is a good thing).
> *




Very well said.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 30, 2002)

Skullfyre said:
			
		

> *
> I was asking cause i have a 10 month old little girl *




Excellent!!  Share some details, Skullfyre...you know, name, personality traits, a photo or two.  Inquiring minds want to know .


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2002)

The infamous flying monkey tattoo.


----------



## haiiro (Dec 30, 2002)

*A lurker revealed*

I lurk because my complexion suggests I crawled out from under a rock.

I took my driving test, got my temp plates and license, and bought a car all in the same day. My girlfriend snapped this pic when the plate and real license arrived in the mail.

So much happiness. Apart from the fact that I don't usually smile like this for pictures, this is actually a very descriptive image.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 30, 2002)

*Kentucky Gents.*

There seem to be a ton of Kentucky gamers, especially in Fayette Co. I live in Woodford Co., so, there's a great chance of us meeting up.

Drop some lines.


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 30, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellent!!  Share some details, Skullfyre...you know, name, personality traits, a photo or two.  Inquiring minds want to know . *




Her she is. Katie
Caught her blinking her eyes when I took the pic.
She is ever curious, mischief maker and loves to window shop


----------



## Skullfyre (Dec 30, 2002)

Here she is when she was about 4 months old.
Learning daddies' job and doing it better then some of the people I work with


----------



## techno (Dec 30, 2002)

Here is me and my recently adopted daughter, Angelique.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 30, 2002)

well heres the one with santa on my knee [i didn't want to break his!]


----------



## VorpalBunny (Dec 31, 2002)

Here's one of me and my daughter - taken around Mother's Day this year.  Thank God she looks like her mother...


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 31, 2002)

add another to the list of common gamer traits- self deprecating.


 what's up with that?

 *spelling edit


----------



## caudor (Dec 31, 2002)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *Here's one of me and my daughter - taken around Mother's Day this year.  Thank God she looks like her mother... *




VorpalBunny, your little girl is an angel.  Very cute!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words, caudor!


----------



## BeholderBurger (Dec 31, 2002)

Heres a piccie of my kid.

He is definitely gonna play D&D when he grows up.

***CANT SEEM TO ATTACH PICCIE PROPERLY - WHAT DO I DO***


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## alsih2o (Dec 31, 2002)

dragongirl!!! that is great!


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 31, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *dragongirl!!! that is great! *




Now she won't have to beat the masses away with a stick!

Love the morph effect!!


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 31, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *dragongirl!!! that is great! *



Wish I could take credit for doing it.   Horacio made it.


----------



## BeholderBurger (Dec 31, 2002)

I cant attach pictures..can anyone tell me how?


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 31, 2002)

when you have pushed "reply" go below the word field to "attach file" hit browse, find file, make sure it si compatible (jpegs work) and attach


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 31, 2002)

Is it on your hard drive or on a website?

If on your hard drive just click browse at the bottom of the reply to topic page.  Select the file and it will upload it direcly.

Edit : Was beaten to it.   

If it is on a website and you know the URL of the image just lick IMG, enter the address and it will show the pick.


----------



## BeholderBurger (Dec 31, 2002)

Here is a piccie of my kid. I aint got one of me at work but when I get home I will post one.

His name is Ethan by the way.


----------



## Grim (Dec 31, 2002)

for postarity! And yes that is a beard on a teenager. Dont even ask. And i'm not usually that red. Bad lighting (ie: sunlight)


----------



## Humanophile (Dec 31, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *add another to the list of common gamer traits- self deprecating.
> 
> 
> what's up with that?
> ...




Easy.  Even the most outgoing, athletic, "atypical" gamer is at least a little geeky.  Most of us are more than a little.  And nerddom is never well-represented in most media, even though it seems insanely popular amongst people I meet.  So deep down, we all see ourselves with coke-bottle glasses, bad hair, and a donkeylike bray.  It comes as a shock to me when people I talk to online say they like my picture, and I wasn't even feeling well when this was taken.  Maybe I'm a niche taste...



			
				 LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *Now she won't have to beat the masses away with a stick!*




Like heck she won't.  After a pic like that, I've gotta throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## BeholderBurger (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey DragonGirl,

You actually look a lot like my Partner. Im gonna post a piccie of the two of us later to show you. If that is you in your avatar.


----------



## Humanophile (Dec 31, 2002)

Grr.  This computer seems not to want to load my pic in any reasonable way, so if anyone could crop this I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## V_Shane (Dec 31, 2002)

My picture is actually in my Avatar. Yep thats a self portrait wannbe Jedi from about 5 years ago  

Don't have any decent photos like you guys/gals


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 31, 2002)

BeholderBurger said:
			
		

> *Hey DragonGirl,
> 
> You actually look a lot like my Partner. Im gonna post a piccie of the two of us later to show you. If that is you in your avatar. *



Yup that is me in my avatar.  Couple other pics of me in this thread.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 31, 2002)

Smaller version of Humanophile


----------



## Horacio (Dec 31, 2002)

hmmm, after doing the morphing for DG, I thought tha it could be fun doing another morphing, this time from me.

Some pseudotechnical explanation: this one is more tricky, because the kobold head doesn't occupe the same place that my head, so it doesn't look as well done as the other, I think it would need some retouching. The three first frames could be retouched to delete kobold's shade and all would inprove


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 31, 2002)

Ha this time I beat alish2o


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 31, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Ha this time I beat alish2o   *




 beating an addled old man like me won't get you much respect there dg!


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 31, 2002)

Guess I'll post some pics then..


Unlike the stereotype I do not have a beard, glasses nor am I very self depricating...

the first one is with my oldest daughter when I was still on active duty..
She's 7 now.. so it's a little out of date.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow Horacio. Any chance I could talk you into morphing me (page 5) into something evil and sinister?


----------



## Horacio (Dec 31, 2002)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *Wow Horacio. Any chance I could talk you into morphing me (page 5) into something evil and sinister? *




If you give me a .jpg or .gif with the evil or sinister thing, I could do it.

hmmm, maybe I should begin a thread in the Art forum...


----------



## Maldur (Dec 31, 2002)

> hmmm, maybe I should begin a thread in the Art forum...




Actually that would be nice.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 31, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you give me a .jpg or .gif with the evil or sinister thing, I could do it.
> 
> hmmm, maybe I should begin a thread in the Art forum...  *




 oooh! me too!!! please???


----------



## Horacio (Dec 31, 2002)

So my morphing thread is open, here


----------



## takyris (Dec 31, 2002)

So, let's see if I can do an image... 







Beard?  Check.   Odd costume?  Check.

At least I'm armed...

-Tacky

PS: I listen to Diana Krall and the Eagles, so perhaps I'm not entirely in the group. Also, I do not have a ponytail.


----------



## Azure Trance (Dec 31, 2002)

Will post picture as soon as camera decides to work again; hopefully by tommorow (family visiting)


----------



## silvertable81 (Dec 31, 2002)

Dragongirl, If'n I wasn't married, I'd be packing my thing for a trip to the third layer of hell, but alas... 
As for me, no pics, just now. Blond hair, male, round, no glasses, no beard, but I don't always shave, LOVE the hard rock alternative Music, KoRn, 31 years old.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 31, 2002)

Humanophile said:
			
		

> OK.  One last try.  And this is really, really making me upset that my real computer is broken.




Do you have a brother named Jim?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 31, 2002)

BeholderBurger said:
			
		

> *Here is a piccie of my kid. I aint got one of me at work but when I get home I will post one.
> 
> His name is Ethan by the way. *




Holy crap.  Cutest baby ever!

BB, ideally you need to save that photo as a .jpg instead of a .bmp.  Bitmaps don't show onscreen, and they're WAY larger in file size.


----------



## Sammael99 (Dec 31, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i am not so sure about the metal/rock thing *




That's the only one I meet


----------



## incognito (Dec 31, 2002)

DG: MAke that morphing picture your avatar, and you can have my vote for "Best of" over in the Meta thread!

That was entirely too amusing!

Horatio: I think your Kobold morph looks pretty good too, in spite opf what you say!


----------



## Rashak Mani (Dec 31, 2002)

Dragon Girl is by far the EN World Muse !

  Well here goes one of my own... happier than my usual self...

(edit...that image came a little bigger than I thought... oppss)

(check comment below:  This is wierd... like third time someone asks what I have in my hand when I put fotos online !


----------



## el-remmen (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Rashak, what are you hiding there with your left hand?  Hmmm?


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Dec 31, 2002)

imhotepthefamily:

imhoteptheeaglescout, imhotepthespouse, imhotepthepeskydaughter, and imhotepthewise


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 31, 2002)

Imhotepthewise said:
			
		

> *
> imhoteptheeaglescout,*




 no small feat. eagle scout is somethign he will always have. pass on my congratulations


----------



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2002)

No. THESE are no small feet.


----------



## caudor (Dec 31, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *No. THESE are no small feet. *




Oh, Zhure...that's horrible  (meaning the joke..not your feet, you have nice feet compared to mine) 

By the way, I'm an Eagle Scout.  I wonder how many EnWorlders be or have been in the Scouts...

Hum, might be worth another thread sometime.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2002)

Horrible is not being able to make out that huge shin tattoo....


----------



## Larry Fitz (Dec 31, 2002)

This is a script character from the Larp I run (Me as a powerful worshipper of the God of Destruction, the character is a cannibal and a Highlander)


----------



## caudor (Dec 31, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Horrible is not being able to make out that huge shin tattoo.... *




Actually Zhure, I would say my feet are much more ... well, let's say...less interesting.  Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Ziona (Dec 31, 2002)

Here are some pics of our gaming group from King Richard's Faire (ren faire in MA).

The first is one of Xaltar & I from this summer...







And here is our group pic...

From L to R (Top): Ziona, Dartan, & Xaltar
From L to R (Bottom): Jamison, Wee Jas/Avangel, our friend Giovanni, & Doc Midnight






This one was taken a year ago.


----------



## caudor (Dec 31, 2002)

Larry Fitz said:
			
		

> *This is a script character from the Larp I run (Me as a powerful worshipper of the God of Destruction, the character is a cannibal and a Highlander) *




Nice picture, Larry  

By the way, if I also choose to be a worshipper of the God of Destruction, do I get one of those cool (dangerous-looking) axes too?

Cheers!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Dec 31, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *no small feat. eagle scout is somethign he will always have. pass on my congratulations  *




Absoultely - he should be really proud of himself.  Imhotep - give him a pat on the back for me.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 31, 2002)

Since everyone else is doing this, guess I might go ahead as well.  

This pic is from about 2 years ago- I have a beard now (check), no glasses, and my hair is still long.  I have put on 30 lbs muscle weight now, but my girlfriend still looks more gorgeous than ever!  If all goes as planned, we're hoping to be at GenCon this year- me as a barbarian, and her as something to give the chainmal girl some competition!


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 31, 2002)

caudor and zhure- i don't even know what you guys are, but i went with human, for the bonus feat (ba-dumb-ching)


----------



## caudor (Dec 31, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *caudor and zhure- i don't even know what you guys are, but i went with human, for the bonus feat (ba-dumb-ching) *




Ha!!  Now those are a nice pair of feet you got there.  +2 on the feet.

I'm just waiting for someone to pop three up there


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 31, 2002)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> * I have put on 30 lbs muscle weight now,  *





 geez, gothmog. i am just a skinny guy and wish i could put on some muscles, leave some for the rest of us


----------



## Wolv0rine (Dec 31, 2002)

*Okay now...*

If someone starts a "The agony of de-feet" thread, they will taste swift, hot, buttery justice.


----------



## Larry Fitz (Dec 31, 2002)

Ziona posted:

"Here are some pics of our gaming group from King Richard's Faire (ren faire in MA)."


Caudor queried:

"By the way, if I also choose to be a worshipper of the God of Destruction, do I get one of those cool (dangerous-looking) axes too?"

Since the item is gone Caudor (sacrificed to consecrate a Cathedral to the the God of Destruction) I can tell you that the "Golden Axe of the Eternal Struggle" was a very cool magic item indeed. It did quadruple (yes 4x) damage against other "anointed" followers of the God of Destruction. The God of Destruction has four factions that follow it, and they contend against each other as well as the Good God's followers. This particular character follows the Cannibalism and cold faction.  So while you could n't have that specific Axe, you could have a boffer weapon that looked as cool...


Ziona, If you live within driving distance of King Richard's Faire, then your group might be interested in our LARP, we have many players who come from there. Check us out 
here. By the way, have you seen the Liger at King Richard's? I love that animal....


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 31, 2002)

Skullfyre:
Sorry about the delay in posting these remarks, but Katie is a beautiful little girl.  The mischief is a bonus !!


----------



## Wolv0rine (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: !!!*



			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> *Showing off the fact I'm a whopping 5'6. *




Don't feel bad, I'm 5'6" too.  It's an elite club, I tell ya!


----------



## dave_o (Dec 31, 2002)

*!*

Hahaha. It's rad, being 5'6. I weigh 170, but don't look it.

Those who choose to fight me come to woe, it seems.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: !*



			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> *Hahaha. It's rad, being 5'6. I weigh 170, but don't look it.
> 
> Those who choose to fight me come to woe, it seems. *




<Nods>  I average arounf 185 the past few years, but it doesn't really show.  I dig it, my partner's 5'1", so I'm still the tall man of the house.  hehe


----------



## Kyramus (Dec 31, 2002)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> *Since everyone else is doing this, guess I might go ahead as well.
> 
> This pic is from about 2 years ago- I have a beard now (check), no glasses, and my hair is still long.  I have put on 30 lbs muscle weight now, but my girlfriend still looks more gorgeous than ever!  If all goes as planned, we're hoping to be at GenCon this year- me as a barbarian, and her as something to give the chainmal girl some competition!   *





wow with glowing red eyes, it's a perfect vampire pic. 

btw kidding assides, you guys look like a very nice couple.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 31, 2002)

caudor said:
			
		

> *By the way, I'm an Eagle Scout.  I wonder how many EnWorlders be or have been in the Scouts...*




At least one!   An Eagle Scout from 1980 here.  And I'm even wearing my scout uniform as I type this, as the troop that I am an Assistant Scoutmaster in did the flag ceremony at today's Boston Celtics game.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caudor_
> *By the way, I'm an Eagle Scout. I wonder how many EnWorlders be or have been in the Scouts...*



*

I am one too! Well, the italian equivalent. 
I'm also a Scoutmaster now.*


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 1, 2003)

Count me in.  I got my Eagle in 1984.


----------



## caudor (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow! If I'm counting right there are at least 4 Eagles so far.  I had always thought that many Scouts (and also leaders) were into RPG games and vice versa.


----------



## seasong (Jan 1, 2003)

Out in the wilderness, miles from anything to do, I inducted probably 12+ of my peers into the marvels of roleplaying.

I never made it to Eagle Scout (First Class + more nearly-finished merit badges that you can shake a stick at), but at least two of those I GMed for did.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 1, 2003)

I got introduced to RPGs at my first camp too


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 1, 2003)

I was in scouts (didn't stick around long enough to get my Eagle though). Most of the people that I started gaming with were either in my troupe, or otherwise scouts.


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 1, 2003)

caudor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually Zhure, I would say my feet are much more ... well, let's say...less interesting.  Wouldn't you agree?   *




That isn't nail polish I see is it?


don't worry I have big hairy feet (some what like a hobbits)


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 1, 2003)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Skullfyre:
> Sorry about the delay in posting these remarks, but Katie is a beautiful little girl.  The mischief is a bonus !! *




That is not a problem
Thank you.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Jan 1, 2003)

Alright, here goes...

BTW, I'm the hot chick on the left.  The other hot chick is my wife.


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Jan 1, 2003)

I honestly did not want to take this thread off on a tangent.  I am enjoying seeing what everyone looks like.  I "retired' as scoutmaster a year ago.  I am not an Eagle myself (Life).  Heath made it in June.  He is an excellent GM and we have many scouts who play RPGs and other games.  I would join in a Scouting thread if someone is interesting in starting one.


----------



## mooby (Jan 1, 2003)

*Ok, relax ladies...*





























I just got a digital camera for Christmas.  When I figure it out, I'll stick a pic here.


----------



## davewoodrum (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay....

Me in Texas on a business trip 4 years ago (note the 2nd edition books and the cheap American beer) :
<img src="http://www.sofunnyiforgottolaugh.com/davewoodrum/oldbeer.JPG">

and me when I was trying to make something out of myself (snicker... yeah, right!) in the independent professional wrestling scene as Slik Slander:

<img src="http://www.sofunnyiforgottolaugh.com/davewoodrum/slikslander.JPG">


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jan 1, 2003)

Some of you might have seen this one before.


----------



## Warduke (Jan 1, 2003)

Here's a picture of me:






This was taken 5 years ago, for the hall pass to Academy of Art College in San Francisco.

For more photos of me and my club members visit

www.griffindesign.org/photos.html

And those that are allergic to men in women's clothing, please stay away, because there are pictures there that you will not want to see.


----------



## BeholderBurger (Jan 1, 2003)

*Photo*

I now have one of myself as well as the kid. Oh by the way I have 2 kids. This one is Niall the other is Ethan.


----------



## Rashak Mani (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice Matt Damon photos Moody !


----------



## Scarogoth (Jan 1, 2003)

*Was beginning to feel left out...*

Me relaxing in the Andes, having climbed a mountain and looking down onto Machu Picchu. [The view's much more attractive than me anyway, so hope you like it!]


----------



## King_Stannis (Jan 1, 2003)

Me and my friends. I'm the one with the hat, Onion Knight to the left and Cat in the Hat to the right.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 1, 2003)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *Me and my friends. I'm the one with the hat, Onion Knight to the left and Cat in the Hat to the right. *









Mek Quake all the way... BIG JOBS ........ BIG JOBS

Be Pure, Be Vigilant, Behave....


----------



## mirzabah (Jan 2, 2003)

[edit]Damn! How in the hell do you attach an image???[/edit]


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 2, 2003)

1. Make sure it's a jpg under 250k.
2. Make a new post. Down at the bottom, there's a space for attachments. You can click "browse", find the picture on your hard drive, and click on it.
3. Finish the post.

That should be it!


----------



## FraserRonald (Jan 2, 2003)

Since I have no digital camera or scanned photo, this will have to do.

Actually, it's quite accurate. Surprisingly life-like.


----------



## mirzabah (Jan 3, 2003)

This photo was taken by a (non-gaming) friend named Nick. Nick is a really nice guy; a good friend and a talented musician to boot, but he is completely hopeless when it comes to cameras - somehow he's managed to make me look fat in this picture. I'll post another photo as soon as I can find a competent photographer.


----------



## mirzabah (Jan 3, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *1. Make sure it's a jpg under 250k.
> 2. Make a new post. Down at the bottom, there's a space for attachments. You can click "browse", find the picture on your hard drive, and click on it.
> 3. Finish the post.
> 
> That should be it!   *



Thanks PC. I _did_ try that at first, but it didn't work. I must have messed something up  All working now, though


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 3, 2003)

*Don don don ka ra ka ka*

Here's a picture of me playing taiko in Union City, CA about two and a half years ago. (Yes, there's another drum out of frame to the right.  )


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 4, 2003)

Bump, cause I feel like it.


----------



## paqman (Jan 4, 2003)

*With my Christmas gift*

Me with a nice Torch older (Candle older in reality)
<img src="http://www.rpgzone.org/images/Pakman.gif">


----------



## Larry Fitz (Jan 4, 2003)

Because Dragongirl really likes this thread, and I can use it to publicize my LARP (we have one player who flies out every month from Arizona BTW, DG), here is yet another pic of me, from the LARP. In this one, I appeared out of thin air as this particular character, a powerful Mage who has been missing (along with the other 5000 residents of the town he lived in)for the better part of five years. His apearance however lasted only 5 minutes, a conundrum the PC's are still wrestling with.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 4, 2003)

Hehe the pirate mage!!!  Interesting pic.  And I do like this thread, helps put a face to the name.


----------



## Voneth (Jan 4, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I got introduced to RPGs at my first camp too  *




Damn, the memories.

That was also my first RPG experience. Some of the higher ranking scouts were talking about flaming swords and killing "Orrks."

We used envelopes filled with numbered chits we made up from paper confetti and gamed the night away.

And to be fair, here is my pic as well, taken this year.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 4, 2003)

That's all I can find on my computer right now, so there you have my children, my bird and my headless torso. Beard, no glasses and I'm wearing a Summer Sanitarium 2000 Concert T shirt (Metallica, Korn, Kid Rock, System of a Down, Powerman 5000), to answer the profile question, oh yea no tattoos.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 4, 2003)

Voneth said:
			
		

> *And to be fair, here is my pic as well, taken this year. *




Wow, Dante Hicks finally cleaned himself up I see! And he looks so much happier for it too!


----------



## Voneth (Jan 4, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, Dante Hicks finally cleaned himself up I see! And he looks so much happier for it too!  *




That is too scary to be true. I am ususally the fellow who goes "No. No! It's my day off. No. Okay, I'll be there."

I knew how Dante felt, I just never realized I looked like him too.  Now I just have to avoid any monkeys with scaples.


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 4, 2003)

here is me and the group and my step-daughter.

http://home.ptd.net/~tomender/photoalbum/index.html


----------



## Sabathius42 (Jan 5, 2003)

Ah well, score another point for glasses, goatee, and a healty spare tire...

This is me on an average day






This is me in my "grunge rocker" mode






Interestingly enough, both pics were taken on the same day.

DS


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 5, 2003)

I can't remember posting on these threads thru the years, but I figured since we've been active this past year in Ren Faires and have gotten some pics taken, I'd show that I really don't have fangs...  

Here's the family : Kelly, me, and Michael




Here's me and Michael at a Picnic... 




and at Pittsburgh Faire, him trying to be like daddy (quite good for 1 1/2 years!)





We don't have any gaming pics, tho they'd be more appropriate...


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 5, 2003)

Interesting outfit Reaper, cute that the kid had one too.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 5, 2003)

Well, I guess I'll post a picture of me.  I'm the one on the right, and I'm actually the oldest of the three.

Isn't it strange, when you're young, you always want to look older, and when you're old, you always want to look younger?


----------



## incognito (Jan 5, 2003)

and if you're like me, you don't notice the two guys, and "look" at the mighty attractive young lady in between...


----------



## Liquide (Jan 5, 2003)

incognito said:
			
		

> *and if you're like me, you don't notice the two guys, and "look" at the mighty attractive young lady in between...
> 
> *




Ehrrr well more or less the same thing happening to me  , there are too many attractive ladies on these photos darn thou


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 5, 2003)

how many other people noticed that she's holding a 5th of pucker?


----------



## HellHound (Jan 5, 2003)

Here is a pic of Ambient Inc in it's more gothic stages.

Ok... well, Chrystine NEVER managed to pull of gothic that well.



(I'm at my hairiest in this one, too)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 5, 2003)

You are, indeed, very hairy in that picture.  Almost Hagrid-like.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 5, 2003)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *how many other people noticed that she's holding a 5th of pucker? *




Ahh, fun times 

For 50 dollars, I'll tell you her name


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Another of me to keep the thread going.   

Snow Queen or Ice Princess?


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 6, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Another of me to keep the thread going.
> 
> Snow Queen or Ice Princess? *




Snow queen?


----------



## Larry Fitz (Jan 6, 2003)

DeeGee,

Don't be such a tease about the photo, give us some background as to why you were wearing the 'cool' outfit... I vote Snow Queen, Ice Princesses find it difficult to smile.... don't they?


----------



## incognito (Jan 6, 2003)

> Snow Queen or Ice Princess




I vote C): Outdoor wedding during winter.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

incognito said:
			
		

> * I vote C): Outdoor wedding during winter. *



Wouldn't that be rather cold?


----------



## Maldur (Jan 6, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> Snow Queen or Ice Princess? *




Ice princess sounds younger


----------



## Liquide (Jan 6, 2003)

I go for D) Queen of Ice and broken hearts


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *I go for D) Queen of Ice and broken hearts  *



Says he of the evil eye.


----------



## Liquide (Jan 6, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Says he of the evil eye. *




At least I am proud of who I am  (for the record I am a really nice guy, just misunderstood)


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *At least I am proud of who I am  (for the record I am a really nice guy, just misunderstood) *



As am I, see my avatar.


----------



## Liquide (Jan 6, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *As am I, see my avatar.   *




Ehrumm, well you have nice eyes at least  (never anger a lady, especially not when she happens to be a dragon)


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

incognito said:
			
		

> * I vote C): Outdoor *




No . . . 



			
				incognito said:
			
		

> *wedding during winter. *




. . . yes.


----------



## Blacksway (Jan 6, 2003)

Is this too On-topic?

This is the most scary picture of me remaining in the world (as I no longer have long hair and look dashingly attractive )


----------



## Mercule (Jan 6, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Wouldn't that be rather cold?   *




Not in Arizona.


----------



## incognito (Jan 6, 2003)

> Wouldn't that be rather cold?




...hence the wedding gown with the fur-lined hoodie: style _and_ comfort!


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 6, 2003)

more pics people, come on, we know you have them.... me with a few of my babies-


----------



## Aristotle (Jan 6, 2003)

A trip to Ireland a couple of years ago...


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow, nice castle, lucky you.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 7, 2003)

A picture of my munchkin.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 7, 2003)

And another picture of me. This one embarrassingly unflattering. Its a good thing I'm married because I wouldn't pick up any hot chicks with this mug.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 8, 2003)

I do not feel *dragonGirl* should have all the responsebility for keeping this thread alive.

Be warned though, I _will_ post my ugly mug shortly ...


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Jan 8, 2003)

My turn, then ...

Edit:
I wear glasses too, sometimes. ;-)


----------



## Liquide (Jan 8, 2003)

The Grey Dwarf said:
			
		

> *My turn, then ...
> 
> Edit:
> I wear glasses too, sometimes. ;-) *




I must say that that is a truly maginificent beard my friend, I strive to develop that kind of hairy accessory in my face aswell.


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks. 

19 years of care on that one.


----------



## Liquide (Jan 8, 2003)

The Grey Dwarf said:
			
		

> *Thanks.
> 
> 19 years of care on that one. *




Well I'm only up to ten years worth of care so far, still trying to make the cheeks look ok but I'm getting there  (and you had a nine years head-start on me aswell  )


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 8, 2003)

The Grey Dwarf said:
			
		

> *Thanks.
> 
> 19 years of care on that one. *




Hey, another Pratchett fan! Nice to see you on the boards!


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 8, 2003)

Grrr.... don't show up.  I'll try this again later when I can move some pictures to a different server.


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Jan 8, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, another Pratchett fan! Nice to see you on the boards! *




Yep! Thanks!
Can you tell me if there's a Pratchett Pthread somewhere?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 8, 2003)

Never found one on these boards, but if you want to start something non game related you should do it in the Non RPG forum.

Actually, if you want to start a thread about character levels for Discworld, you could do that here quite comfortably. Hmmm...that's made me think now.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 8, 2003)

OK, here's a picture of my wife and I about 8 and a half years ago...


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's a more recent one, although also a few years old.  Make my wife's hair a little bit shorter, and lose our great tans, though, and we still look just about the same.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 9, 2003)

And here's the little folks, taken in May.  Shortly after that, our scanner went on the fritz, so this is the most recent we've got digitized.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh, and although I do wear glasses, I seldom have a beard, and I don't particularly like heavy metal.  I listen to a lot of stuff, but my favorite music is synthpop, futurepop and EBM.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's me at Devil's Lake this past August I think...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 9, 2003)

Hmm, with that smug grin and dark hair, where's your red cape and blue tights?


----------



## Liquide (Jan 9, 2003)

Why do you always edit out the logotype on that shirt Eric?


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 9, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *Hmm, with that smug grin and dark hair, where's your red cape and blue tights?  *




Why, in the backpack of course!


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 9, 2003)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *Why do you always edit out the logotype on that shirt Eric? *




LOL, ah yes, forgot about that!

Seriously, all D20 publishers -- I will sell you the right to photoshop and publish altered versions of the above pic for $50.  You can put your company's logo on it, your face, whatever.  I have no shame.


----------



## mirzabah (Jan 9, 2003)

Well I guess The Grey Dwarf takes the prize for looking most like his avatar 

... if you exclude the ones that are just photos, of course.


----------



## Liquide (Jan 9, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL, ah yes, forgot about that!
> 
> Seriously, all D20 publishers -- I will sell you the right to photoshop and publish altered versions of the above pic for $50.  You can put your company's logo on it, your face, whatever.  I have no shame. *




(CMG) Mark has ordered the above image with "Guess my dump stat" on the shirt (and the eye still there aswell)


----------



## Liquide (Jan 9, 2003)

mirzabah said:
			
		

> *Well I guess The Grey Dwarf takes the prize for looking most like his avatar
> 
> ... if you exclude the ones that are just photos, of course. *




My avatar is a pic of me, well my eye at least


----------



## hong (Jan 9, 2003)

Hmm.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 9, 2003)

LMAO 

Oh hong, you are priceless.  What would enworld do without you?


----------



## Danzilla (Jan 9, 2003)

See my Avatar for a current pic of me...I'll ahve to dig up a larger version...

DanZilla


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 9, 2003)

me and my lady


----------



## Metus (Jan 9, 2003)

Sorry about the blurriness.

Hey, it should be a *rule* that any picture thread has the complimentary "Wulf and Crocodile" pic.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 9, 2003)

*time for meeeee*

Lets see what you guys think of me.





Cant forget the weapon shot.




I was all grimy and sweaty in that one though.

Just a normal shot





Here is one of my assetts.





And Though i'm one month early, one for the ladies.






Sorry, no feet.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 9, 2003)

Another of me, can't decide if I like it or not.  Generally I don't like my picture taken.


----------



## rigur (Jan 9, 2003)

Well its a crappy work ID photo but its all I have available.

I almost forgot.

NO glasses
NO beard
NO tatoo


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 9, 2003)

BTW: You can't see em in the picture but I have two tatoos

Phoenix on right bicep and a skull on the left bicep.


----------



## Liquide (Jan 9, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Another of me, can't decide if I like it or not.  Generally I don't like my picture taken.   *




First I have never seen a photo ( yet  ) in which you manage to look bad, and I also hate having my photo taken (the passport photo in the beginning of this thread is the first photo in 5 or 6 years that actually show my face.) so join the club.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's me at our last game session:


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 9, 2003)

Is it just me, or have many of us ended up with better-looking spouses (and kids!) than we would have imagined possible playing D&D in high school?  And for those of us guys who wished the intelligent, attractive women would game? Well, Dragongirl had to go to high school somewhere! (Speaking of which, do you have any photos of your hubby, since we're sharing?)

And in the "put up or shut up" category...


----------



## incognito (Jan 9, 2003)

Ahem.

Me and my current...err...special friend.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 9, 2003)

Dragon girl you are quite the looker, dont worry about taking pics
you're quite photogenic


----------



## Malessa (Jan 9, 2003)

Just had this picture taken before xmas, so here's the most recent photo of us at Grell Head Studio's


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 9, 2003)

Strange, let me try again ..


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 9, 2003)

My group from left to right; Annika, Tabula Rasa, Henrik, ME, Martin ..


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 9, 2003)

Me, New Years Eve ...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 9, 2003)

.. and a little later .. (and way more drunk).


----------



## The Grey Dwarf (Jan 9, 2003)

mirzabah said:
			
		

> *Well I guess The Grey Dwarf takes the prize for looking most like his avatar
> 
> ... if you exclude the ones that are just photos, of course. *




Well, I did the avatar after finding the Portrait generator 
It was really funny.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 9, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *And here's the little folks, taken in May.  Shortly after that, our scanner went on the fritz, so this is the most recent we've got digitized. *




What a bunch of cuties.  It looks like you have your hands full.


----------



## Sunglar (Jan 9, 2003)

*I actually look like this...*

I don’t post here as often as I would like, but I do love reading all your posts.  Couldn’t resist adding my mug shot.

Here is my serial killer look…


----------



## Sunglar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Evem more pics!*

and me getting creative with the web cam…


----------



## Danzilla (Jan 9, 2003)

I couldn't decide on whether to do this one or the tux, the bikini girl wold have been a bit too much I think...


DanZilla


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 9, 2003)

he he, i had better, but i was worried about grandma


----------



## Danzilla (Jan 9, 2003)

I started to post it last night but, fearing Admin-like powers, I ran it past Eric first...

I occasionally become very afraid...then I shake myself out of it and do whatever stupid thing I was afeared of...Sometimes I'm not too bright...

DanZilla

btw, sorry to hear about the mold alsih2o 
(thread which describes the Great Mold Disaster)


----------



## HellHound (Jan 10, 2003)

One Hound, asleep.

One gelfling, cute.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 10, 2003)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> * Well, Dragongirl had to go to high school somewhere! (Speaking of which, do you have any photos of your hubby, since we're sharing?)*



I was married for a very short time, I won't go into it.  BTW he was not a gamer.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 10, 2003)

doesnt anyone like mine?

*sniff*


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 10, 2003)

That is one extremely adorable gelfling, Hellhound.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 10, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *That is one extremely adorable gelfling, Hellhound. *




Thanks Buttercup.

She is indeed.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jan 10, 2003)

Well havent found a digital picture of me but here is my two best characters I ever created 
Luke is 4 (Nicknamed Krazy Kobold) Elijah is 14 months.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 10, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *doesnt anyone like mine?
> 
> *sniff* *




Me too. Nobody even commented on how cute my daughter is


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 10, 2003)

she's adorable! she'll grow up to be a really cute gamer chick so keep an eye on her!


----------



## Hadit (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm pretty new to ENWorld, but I've been digging checking out everybody's pix... so I guess I better ante up...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 10, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *she's adorable! she'll grow up to be a really cute gamer chick so keep an eye on her! *




  I've already got her hooked on Mario 3. She doesn't play, she just watches me.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 10, 2003)

I remember being like 8 and watching this 17 year old girl that was really hot play that game......


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 10, 2003)

No one commented on my pics either.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2003)

Guys, this isn't a mutual support society. *grin*   If you post your picture, do so because you want people to see what you really look like - not because you just want your ego stroked.  

In fact, I'm stroking my ego right now, if you know what I mean - and I think you do.


----------



## Liquide (Jan 10, 2003)

Claudio should never have done that counter, it just make your ego bigger PKitty


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 10, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *What a bunch of cuties.  It looks like you have your hands full. *



Got that right!  We've got two teeth coming in at once right now too -- that's not very fun.


----------



## Kyramus (Jan 10, 2003)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *No one commented on my pics either. *




I didn't see where the pics were.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 10, 2003)

*better*

Here's a bigger pic...showing off the other, newly-numbered jersey...


----------



## hong (Jan 10, 2003)

*Messier 11*







Hong "this mess goes up to 11" Ooi


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2003)

No, Hong, he's describing the state of his gaming room!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jan 10, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *No, Hong, he's describing the state of his gaming room!   *




That's right...not just MESSY but certainly not the MESSIEST.


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 10, 2003)

Kyramus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I didn't see where the pics were.  *




They were posted but since it's just a link to a web photo album here it is again: http://home.ptd.net/~tomender/photoalbum/


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 10, 2003)

Dragongirl - Sorry to hit that button. I should have known better.

Hadit - Do you enter George Clooney lookalike contests? Looks like you're in front of a movie trailer, too. Maybe we should start a rumor of Clooney playing D&D...


----------



## Paul_Klein (Jan 10, 2003)

> In fact, I'm stroking my ego right now, if you know what I mean - and I think you do.




Lemme guess Piratecat ... you typed that one-handed?


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jan 10, 2003)

rigur said:
			
		

> *Well its a crappy work ID photo but its all I have available.
> 
> I almost forgot.
> 
> ...




Heres a pic of me and the missus at our wedding, note I have the beard and glasses she has the tattoos.. ahhhh we make the perfect gaming couple.. 
(Quite pleased its not the other way round and I have the tattoos and she has the beard... ewwww..)


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 10, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Guys, this isn't a mutual support society. *grin*   If you post your picture, do so because you want people to see what you really look like - not because you just want your ego stroked.
> 
> In fact, I'm stroking my ego right now, if you know what I mean - and I think you do. *





TMI TMI Mr Piratecat
WTMI


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 10, 2003)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Dragongirl - Sorry to hit that button. I should have known better. *



Que?  hehe no buttons hit, was just saying that I was no longer married so no need to post a pic of him.


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 10, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Another of me, can't decide if I like it or not.  Generally I don't like my picture taken.   *




If it matters, I like it.  That's a good picture.


----------



## ldygmr1 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Mrowrrrr!*

I wanna be a gamer groupie!

   Some real cuties posted here, fellas...hubba hubba...


   (I just look new. Long time lurker)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 10, 2003)

Me and the Family -


----------



## Kyramus (Jan 10, 2003)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They were posted but since it's just a link to a web photo album here it is again: http://home.ptd.net/~tomender/photoalbum/ *





cool page Drawmack.
you don't mind if I yank the maze do you?? lol


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 10, 2003)

I need playtesters for that adventure so if you're interested in the maze drop me a line at tomender@ptd.net.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				ldygmr1 said:
			
		

> *I wanna be a gamer groupie!*




Now folks, that is an entrance !

Welcome to the board, now we are anxiously awaiting what a gamer groupie looks like ..


----------



## Ziona (Jan 10, 2003)

Larry Fitz said:
			
		

> *Ziona posted:
> 
> "Here are some pics of our gaming group from King Richard's Faire (ren faire in MA)."
> 
> ...




Very interesting.
Our group has often talked of LARPs, so perhaps we'll look into it.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 10, 2003)

Here's me and my firstborn (code named: The Grand Inquisitor), who shares my love of all things Hawaiian Shirt related.

Much to the chagrin of my wife.


----------



## Taloras (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice pics everyone.....currently my computer is down(on another persons) and im not sure if its going to come back up.....however, once its back up (or i get a new one), ill be able to upload some pics.  Maybe.


----------



## Paladin (Jan 10, 2003)

Here are your Gamer's Bag employees:


----------



## Paladin (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow! Could that picture be any bigger?!!!


----------



## Liquide (Jan 10, 2003)

Paladin said:
			
		

> *Wow! Could that picture be any bigger?!!! *




I can resize it if you wish, nice to see familiar nicks faces around (that just sounds wrong doesn't it?)


----------



## Paladin (Jan 10, 2003)

And here are the things that get in the way of our employees:


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 10, 2003)

o.k., horrible kid pics 101! if i am right about when this was taken this pic is within 30 minutes of me getting my very first d+d book


----------



## Paladin (Jan 10, 2003)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can resize it if you wish, nice to see familiar nicks faces around (that just sounds wrong doesn't it?) *



Okay..


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 11, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Guys, this isn't a mutual support society. *grin*   If you post your picture, do so because you want people to see what you really look like - not because you just want your ego stroked.
> 
> In fact, I'm stroking my ego right now, if you know what I mean - and I think you do. *




PC, are you saying it's not okay to RFC when people do not comment we should just assume the mother's adage that they didn't have anything nice to say or maybe it's that people missed them cause of a post flood and us saying something gets people to go back an look.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 11, 2003)

Here is my youngest (Code Name: Speeding Ball of Impact)

He's too young to know better, so he also gets to wear Hawaiian Shirts.

Also to the chagrin of my wife.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 11, 2003)

*Need a crop, stat!*

NA: Your kids are the bomb, but cast a metamagicked Dispel Whitespace, quick!


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Need a crop, stat!*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *NA: Your kids are the bomb, but cast a metamagicked Dispel Whitespace, quick! *




Thanks!

Unfortunately I know nothing about my Photo Editing Software. I tried Cropping it and this is best that I got. My mother sent us the software for Xmas but threw away the instructions....it came with the Demo Digital Camera that she bought us.......which also came without instructions.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 11, 2003)

*Conjuration: Summon Pelicans II*

*Summon Pelicans II*
Conjuration (Summoning) (_see text_) 
Level: Tourist 2, Kook 1
Components: S, M (dead fish)
Casting Time: 1 lousy day in St. Petersburg, Florida
Range: Close
Effect: Twelve or more summoned creatures, no two of which can be more than 3' apart.
Duration: Until you run out of fish in your bucket
Saving Throw: Reflex (DC 15) for both your hands back
Spell Resistance: Apparently not

This spell summons 2d6+Caster Level Pelicans (Small Beasts, with SQ:Levitate) that attack your Fish Bucket. It appears wherever you are and acts immediately, on your turn. Summoned creatures go to the other end of the pier when you run out of fish.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 11, 2003)

All hail dpdx, King of the Pelicans!


----------



## Liquide (Jan 11, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *All hail dpdx, King of the Pelicans! *




NO, Lord!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 11, 2003)

All hail!


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				ldygmr1 said:
			
		

> *I wanna be a gamer groupie!
> 
> Some real cuties posted here, fellas...hubba hubba...
> 
> ...




Ohhh a gamer groupie.....
*fixes self up*
Welcome long time lurker, first time poster


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Conjuration: Summon Pelicans II*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *Summon Pelicans II
> Conjuration (Summoning) (see text)
> Level: Tourist 2, Kook 1
> Components: S, M (dead fish)
> ...




*bowing and chanting* DPDX!!!
DPDX!!!!!

Show us the way oh mighty lord of the pelicans!!!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 11, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Guys, this isn't a mutual support society. *grin*   If you post your picture, do so because you want people to see what you really look like - not because you just want your ego stroked.
> *




But that's not fair Piratecat. I'm all ego. If my ego isn't stroked, it begins to shrink.



> In fact, I'm stroking my ego right now, if you know what I mean - and I think you do.




Yes, that's exactly my point.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				ldygmr1 said:
			
		

> *I wanna be a gamer groupie!
> 
> Some real cuties posted here, fellas...hubba hubba...
> *




Before you can become a gamer groupie, you have to post your picture here. Chain Mail bkikinis are encouraged but not required.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Baraendur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Before you can become a gamer groupie, you have to post your picture here. Chain Mail bkikinis are encouraged but not required. *




I don't really know if I want to see a chain mail bikini on a guy.  Wouldn't it hurt a bit?  All those chest hairs sticking in the chains and all?  And taking it off....


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Baraendur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Before you can become a gamer groupie, you have to post your picture here. Chain Mail bkikinis are encouraged but not required. *



I don't see you in a speedo, why should we wear a bikini for you?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I don't see you in a speedo, why should we wear a bikini for you? *




Chainmail speedos... 

hmmm, could be unconfortable, but a cool idea


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chainmail speedos...
> 
> hmmm, could be unconfortable, but a cool idea   *



Why don't you post a pic of yourself in a speedo.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Why don't you post a pic of yourself in a speedo.   *




Because I deleted the pic from hard disk after I sent it to you...
_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Because I deleted the pic from hard disk after I sent it to you...
> Horacio blushes *



So then, you want me to post it?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *So then, you want me to post it? *




I'm not sure if it would be apporpiate to the thread...

But if you think it is, you can do it 

_Horacio blushes again_


----------



## Horacio (Jan 11, 2003)

Dragongirl made me do it...

_Horacio blushes_

Disclaimer: Joking only, Dragongirl didn't make me do it


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I don't see you in a speedo, why should we wear a bikini for you? *




Ah, but you miss the point. You are a mainstay on these boards therefore a gamer. ldygmr1 wants to be a groupie. You're with the band while she's trying to get back stage.

But just for the fun of it, I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Baraendur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, but you miss the point. You are a mainstay on these boards therefore a gamer. ldygmr1 wants to be a groupie. You're with the band while she's trying to get back stage.
> 
> But just for the fun of it, I'll see what I can come up with. *



Oh a groupie, well then nevermind.   

Lets see if you can match Horacio.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Lets see if you can match Horacio.   *




_Horacio blushes, again_


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 11, 2003)

Well, alright


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 11, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *Well, alright  *



Ah huh, try one with your own body.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 11, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *Well, alright  *




Cheater...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 11, 2003)

ROTFLMAO!!

I'll just agree to let Horacio win.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 11, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *ROTFLMAO!!
> 
> I'll just agree to let Horacio win. *




Not fair, you must post


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 11, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not fair, you must post  *




Actually I would, except that I don't own a speedo. I live in Tacoma where we need speedos as much as fish need bicycles. Its sad too. I used to love swimming.

Come to think of it, I think I did wear a speedo back in junior high when I was part of the swim team. I don't have any pictures though.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks, everyone. I'm glad you enjoyed the picture.

I love these boards.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Need a crop, stat!*



			
				National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately I know nothing about my Photo Editing Software. I tried Cropping it and this is best that I got. My mother sent us the software for Xmas but threw away the instructions....it came with the Demo Digital Camera that she bought us.......which also came without instructions. *




NA, brah: check your email.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 11, 2003)

Alright, you all convinced me to find a digital pic.  Here is me and my two dogs enjoying the hammock in early spring 2002.  You will notice my fine pale skin, no glasses, no beard, no tatoo (I, like Eric am facially hair challenged).

May I recommned a hammock to everyone.  I spend at least an hour every weekend reading and napping under the shade of a tree.  You will notice the rope ties  to the fence.  I can rock myself with the slightest effort.  A cool breeze, ice tea and a good book, it is as close to heaven  I can get without mountains.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 11, 2003)

know the toe- great looking dogs!

 one of my four is on the first page  i thought buttercup and i were the only dog-posters


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 11, 2003)

Nope I love dogs.  The malamute in the picture died of cancer at the end of summer so we went to the pound to rescue another dog, sammy.  Here he is looking cute on the grass.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 11, 2003)

And here Sammy is being bad in the house.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 11, 2003)

here is arlo (just turned a year, around 125 lbs, thinks he is tiny and loves everyone) adn esther, found downtown 2 weeks ago playing in traffic-


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 11, 2003)

and here is the riley dog, a pound find. he is approaching 9, which is old for a dog of his hugeness  (he is our rob zombie look-a-like)
 i will spare you the other dog, 9 cats, 4 terrapins and the ducks


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 11, 2003)

For the time being, if you want to know what I look like, just look at the avatar 

Accursed alsih2o and his accursed P-Kitty accomplice


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 11, 2003)

i lied, here is penny pretty (bonus points if you know the names origin) with one of our cats (steve) in the window.

 she is a purebred aussi shepherd, but we didn't purchase her, she is a rescue


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 11, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *Nope I love dogs.  The malamute in the picture died of cancer at the end of summer so we went to the pound to rescue another dog, sammy.  Here he is looking cute on the grass. *




When I was a kid we have a black lab named sammy. He was one of the cutest dogs you've ever seen. He used to smile on command and he protected our cats from the other dogs too. Unfortunatly a fire has claimed all memorabilia of my childhood.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Jan 11, 2003)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When I was a kid we have a black lab named sammy.*





Woah, I have a black lab named Sammy myself


----------



## Zhure (Jan 11, 2003)

Levi (Chow-chow/australian heeler/Barbarian 1)






Zena (Shih Tzu/Labrador/Poodle/Bard 1)


----------



## ldygmr1 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Gamer Groupie application....*

Sorry, I actually DID have a chain mail bikini, lined with rabbit fur to avoid chafing(seriously), but it has long since been reworked to become part of a very cool set of armor for a LARP in which I play an Ogremaid.  
    Best I could do here, taken by my daughter, Charizma. Who BTW has recently built her first PC and plays in my first timers campaign with assorted other girls under 15.

   The Lady Gamer


----------



## ldygmr1 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Gamer groupie application...*

OOPS!!!  I guess crop should be my friend too!


----------



## jester47 (Jan 11, 2003)

This is me doing what I like to do best...


Aaron.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 11, 2003)

Look at all of those great dogs.  Alsih how do you find time to do anything with all the animals, I am even more impressed.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't really know if I want to see a chain mail bikini on a guy.  Wouldn't it hurt a bit?  All those chest hairs sticking in the chains and all?  And taking it off.... *




It's... not a _chain mail_ bikini...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Gamer Groupie application....*



			
				ldygmr1 said:
			
		

> *Sorry, I actually DID have a chain mail bikini, lined with rabbit fur to avoid chafing(seriously), but it has long since been reworked to become part of a very cool set of armor for a LARP in which I play an Ogremaid.
> Best I could do here, taken by my daughter, Charizma. Who BTW has recently built her first PC and plays in my first timers campaign with assorted other girls under 15.
> 
> The Lady Gamer *




Still haven't seen any pics, and untill then no speedo pics for you, (I have a whole lot of _real speedo/underwear pics of me_) guess that is just who I am, right !

(Other just called them vacation photos   )


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's me looking cool, holding up the two traditional, ceremonial gourds....


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 12, 2003)

And here we are with myself, KidCthulhu, and the two hairy beasts (Finney and Argo)!


----------



## kingpaul (Jan 12, 2003)

Its a couple years old, but not much has changed


----------



## dpdx (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Gamer Groupie application....*



			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *(Note, I was as an Olympic (bronze medal winner) class swimmer a couple of years ago, and I basically have no shame in showing myself off to other people) witness that on page 11. *



You were AS an Olympian - or were you an Olympian?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's me being posey again. I have no idea what this picture was for.  Or who took it.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Gamer Groupie application....*

doh


----------



## Zhure (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				The It's Man said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's... not a chain mail bikini...*



*

:spits:
Well, that gum's no good any more.*


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jan 12, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *here is arlo (just turned a year, around 125 lbs, thinks he is tiny and loves everyone) adn esther, found downtown 2 weeks ago playing in traffic- *




Esther is sooo cute? If I buy a die roller from you, can I adopt her? 

PS: When are the new die rollers ( fish? ) gonna be ready?


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 12, 2003)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Esther is sooo cute? If I buy a die roller from you, can I adopt her?
> 
> PS: When are the new die rollers ( fish? ) gonna be ready? *




 you would have to fight the wife for the puppy, and she doesn't fight fair 

 as for die rollers, i will try to have some ready before the end of the month


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 13, 2003)

Mustn't allow this to off first page.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 13, 2003)

Me and Mitzy

She live in Madrid, at my parent's home. I miss her.


----------



## Larry Fitz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dragongirl is sooooo cute, if I buy a die roller from Alsih2o, can I adopt her?

<Sigh> I suppose I would have to fight Horacio for her, and I hear he doesn't fight fair either...  then of course I'd have to explain adopting Dragongirl to RogueAngel.... <sigh> plus I couldn't be sure how she would get along with my two other "kids" Lazlo (Very big 1/2 Chocolate Lab, 1/2 Swiss Mountain Dog) and Lucy (medium sized belgian shepherd, lab, something else mix)....  on the bright side, I kept her favorite thread on page one for a bit longer....


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 13, 2003)

Larry Fitz said:
			
		

> *Dragongirl is sooooo cute, if I buy a die roller from Alsih2o, can I adopt her?
> 
> <Sigh> I suppose I would have to fight Horacio for her, and I hear he doesn't fight fair either...  then of course I'd have to explain adopting Dragongirl to RogueAngel.... <sigh> plus I couldn't be sure how she would get along with my two other "kids" Lazlo (Very big 1/2 Chocolate Lab, 1/2 Swiss Mountain Dog) and Lucy (medium sized belgian shepherd, lab, something else mix)....  on the bright side, I kept her favorite thread on page one for a bit longer.... *



ROFL


----------



## boothbey (Jan 13, 2003)

Larry Fitz said:
			
		

> *<Sigh> I suppose I would have to fight Horacio for her*




Sorry...that line starts with me, not Horacio.  



Hugs Dragongirl


----------



## Larry Fitz (Jan 13, 2003)

Odd, I've never seen DeeGee post a picture of you in your undies....


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 13, 2003)

Boothbey is not an exhibitionist.


----------



## GreyShadow (Jan 13, 2003)

Rudder the kitty.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Mrowrrrr!*



			
				The It's Man said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's... not a chain mail bikini...
> 
> ...




It's Elminster after a night of too much Ale!
HAHAH!
Sorry, no offense.


----------



## FraserRonald (Jan 13, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Another of me, can't decide if I like it or not.  Generally I don't like my picture taken.   *




It's odd that you don't like your picture taken, as you're quite photogenic. Excellent smile (morphing dragon head aside). I think we'd all agree to that, yes?

Take care all!


----------



## FraserRonald (Jan 13, 2003)

Y'know, given the number of happy couples, kids and well-adjusted people in the pics here, it’s almost like this thread is anti-stereotype-gamer, which is good. I think most people who stand outside the hobby, looking at this thread would probably shock them.

"You mean these people all play role-playing games? No way, they look normal."

And some of them (both male and female) are attractive, quite the opposite of the stereotype.

It's actually like the group I got together over the internet. Everyone was really antsy until we all got together for the first game, looked around, and no losers! I think even we--who are in the hobby--have been affected by the stereotype.

Said my piece. Back under the waves.


----------



## seasong (Jan 13, 2003)

Now, if only some of that would rub off on me. I'm still a nerd .


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 13, 2003)

a very rare short haired no beard pic. if brought up in the future it will be denied-


----------



## Nifft (Jan 13, 2003)

Kids Love Penguins! (Until we *take over the world*, of course!)

 -- Nifft


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 13, 2003)

Found this one on my hard drive today. We had visited the Oregon Shakespeare Festival a few days before (where I had purchased a t-shirt with a dragon on it), and as we left the Portland area after visiting a friend for several days, we spied this dragon sculpture east of that city. Too good to pass up as a photo op.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 13, 2003)

A picture of my best friend in the whole world - Tabitha. The only survivor of the kitty plague of 2002, she's very obnoxious and likes to steal food off my plate. She runs around the house at great speeds, and make jumps that should be impossible - even for a cat. She is the perpetual kitten.


----------



## Drawmack (Jan 13, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *A picture of my best friend in the whole world - Tabitha. The only survivor of the kitty plague of 2002, she's very obnoxious and likes to steal food off my plate. She runs around the house at great speeds, and make jumps that should be impossible - even for a cat. She is the perpetual kitten. *




I remember when I was a kid one of our dogs got something lethal and contagious, all three dogs were dead before we even realized any of them were sick. Was a very sad summer. It is horible then these things happen. But at least this one survived.


----------



## incognito (Jan 13, 2003)

..if you can't post your cheesy beefcake picture here - where else you gonna post it?



...Oh, I'm the guy with the (dark) hair.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Jan 14, 2003)

The only photo available if me is one I took for a Killer game a year or so ago.


----------



## mirzabah (Jan 14, 2003)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> *Rudder the kitty. *



Maybe someone should start a "Pet photo" thread? I would, except I don't have any pets...


----------



## Arravis (Jan 14, 2003)

Since we're posting pet pics, I'll post the ones of my creature...
Here she is as a puppy... Very cute


----------



## Arravis (Jan 14, 2003)

*more pet pics*

And here she is a bit later...


----------



## Arravis (Jan 14, 2003)

And from the pupae stage, she's grown into... Jabba the Hut. Watch out Han Solo!


----------



## dpdx (Jan 14, 2003)

*Okay, you people don't fight fair...*

And I'm stealing alsih2o's basset hound. I've longed for such a dog, but alas, my apt. doesn't have the space to do such a fine animal justice.

In any case, in the interests of equal time, I present...

Angus!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

*OK... I can do this...*

This is me winning the Mr. Liberty Bear contest. (if you want to know what that is e-mail me off list.)
Argh! what happened to the picture?


----------



## Hadit (Jan 14, 2003)

Argent... you are goddamn badass!
Others: The Great Spirit knows I love the wee beasties... but pet lovers should maybe start another thread.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Hadit said:
			
		

> *Argent... you are goddamn badass!
> Others: The Great Spirit knows I love the wee beasties... but pet lovers should maybe start another thread. *



Your just saying that to get into my sash! I know your type.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Here is a Pic of My Huzband John and me. I'm the tall one.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

*Reposting pic*

Mr. Liberty Bear
(scaled down to non-mythic proportions)


----------



## Pelosan Emperor (Jan 14, 2003)

Here is a photo of my partner and me.  It was taken this fall at his sister's wedding.  I'm the balding one on the left.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Great Pic. I'm glad I'm not the only proud enough to come out and show my lover.


----------



## Liquide (Jan 14, 2003)

That sad part is that I cannot comment on the looks of your partners lads, but still Pelosan Emperor you two look darn nifty in thoose suits


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *That sad part is that I cannot comment on the looks of your partners lads, but still Pelosan Emperor you two look darn nifty in thoose suits  *



Fire away Liquide. I can take it. LOL


----------



## Liquide (Jan 14, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Fire away Liquide. I can take it. LOL *




Well gotta give you homage for your partner Argent  , he has a beard I'm truly jealous of. Dangit him


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well gotta give you homage for your partner Argent  , he has a beard I'm truly jealous of. Dangit him  *



The Uber-beard is his pride and Joy. Hw wants to look like a mamber of ZZ top. I just love your long hair. wish I had some myself. I can't seem to grow it more than 2 inches long.


----------



## Liquide (Jan 14, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> The Uber-beard is his pride and Joy. Hw wants to look like a mamber of ZZ top. I just love your long hair. wish I had some myself. I can't seem to grow it more than 2 inches long. *




Well my darn hair is a shrubbery at the moment, I usually have it down to 2 inches or so and in some odd colour that suits me at the moment (usually some kind of red or ocra)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well my darn hair is a shrubbery at the moment, I usually have it down to 2 inches or so and in some odd colour that suits me at the moment (usually some kind of red or ocra) *



Ha! I tried that once. Dyed my hair red. I looked like a radiation victim. It was not a pretty experience.


----------



## Liquide (Jan 14, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Ha! I tried that once. Dyed my hair red. I looked like a radiation victim. It was not a pretty experience. *




He he he  , try a darker red next time ocra gives a more reddish/black result that looks good. Just keep it off the beard (tried that once  ) it will just look silly.


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 14, 2003)

Pelosan Emperor said:
			
		

> *Here is a photo of my partner and me.  It was taken this fall at his sister's wedding.  I'm the balding one on the left. *




 pelosan, have i ever run into you at p.s. o'rourkes?


----------



## Liquide (Jan 14, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> pelosan, have i ever run into you at p.s. o'rourkes? *




Morning there mate


----------



## edbonny (Jan 14, 2003)

*A Men of ENWorld Calendar?*

Hey! What's going on here? 

First it was a shirtless Horacio. Then came the "pumped up" Baraendur with speedo... who was followed by the nicely defined Incognito. Lastly, Argent became the latest to bare (bear?) his chest. One is left wondering who's next on our merry-go-round of ENWorlders willing to take off their tops?  

Morrus, it seems that you are well on his way to getting enough pictures for a 2004 Men of ENWorld calendar. Should we vote on the hottest ENworlders featured here? Incognito gets mine as the ENWorld Hunk. Start the polling now! Get out and vote!  

- Ed Bonny


----------



## Pelosan Emperor (Jan 14, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> pelosan, have i ever run into you at p.s. o'rourkes? *




Hmmm... probably not, as I don't get out much.   In fact, I only have a vague notion of where it's located.


----------



## Pelosan Emperor (Jan 14, 2003)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *That sad part is that I cannot comment on the looks of your partners lads, but still Pelosan Emperor you two look darn nifty in thoose suits  *




Thanks!  Ben (my partner) was in the wedding party, thus the tux.

As for me, my grimace was inspired in part by the fact that my feet were killing me... the shoes looked nice, but after 6 hours *OUCH!* 

I guess I'm not used to suffering for fashion!


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 14, 2003)

Pelosan Emperor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmmm... probably not, as I don't get out much.   In fact, I only have a vague notion of where it's located. *




 hmm, my brother owns it, and i thought you looked familiar....alas, if you are ever up that way drop by and get a warm welcome 

 drop me an email, maybe we can all hook up next time i am in town 

 i think cmg mark and i will be hosting a gameday there the dday after gencon


----------



## Pelosan Emperor (Jan 14, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hmm, my brother owns it, and i thought you looked familiar....*




Oddly, I get that a lot.  I have a feeling that there's a doppleganger running around wearing my face.

Of course, there was a college ID picture of me that looked quite a bit like Anthony Edwards (the actor who used to be on ER).


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 14, 2003)

Pelosan Emperor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oddly, I get that a lot.  I have a feeling that there's a doppleganger running around wearing my face.
> 
> *




 the guy i was thinking of worked at eli lilly 

 lots of biochemists at the bar because of their proximity...


----------



## incognito (Jan 14, 2003)

As long as the thread continues, maybe one of my dog? (notice the little tounge sticking out   )

...as far as a calendar goes: let's not get too competitive here, my fragile ego can't take it


----------



## seasong (Jan 14, 2003)

I am not going to stop seeing that little tongue sticking out now. Thanks!


----------



## Taloras (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmmm...since i cant get a pic, ill describe myself.
6 ft tall, long dark hair (past my shoulders), little facial hair (i hate the stuff...cant sleep w/ it), brown eyes, and almost always have a pentagram medallion around my neck.....other than that is subject to change.....


----------



## haiiro (Jan 16, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Hey, another Pratchett fan! Nice to see you on the boards! *




We're _everywhere_.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 17, 2003)

i guess this post is done.


----------



## Larry Fitz (Jan 17, 2003)

Over? It's not over till Dragongirl says it's over! Was it over when people started flaming each other over piracy? Was it over when posts made Eric's Grandma swoon? Was it over when Fonzie jumped the shark while wearing his leather jacket? 

Ummm... ok, maybe it is over.....


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 17, 2003)

It's archived.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 26, 2005)

Thread, be reborn!


----------



## BOZ (Jul 26, 2005)

here is a new picture of Emily-baby:


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Jul 27, 2005)

"Looks forbidding enough don't you think?" - Ulrich


----------



## reveal (Jul 27, 2005)

Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> "Looks forbidding enough don't you think?" - Ulrich




Hey, who's the man in the funny.... nevermind


----------



## reveal (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.tonylaw.org

I'm in there somewhere.


----------

